# 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009



## Reisender (21. August 2009)

Moin Jungs/Männer/Frauen

Nach langem zögern und Telefonaten ist es nun wieder soweit, das legendäre 

Treffen steht doch noch im Oktober an !! :vik:

Der Termin wird der 16.10 - 18.10.2009 sein.

Von Altefähr oder Stralsund aus auf dem Strelasund und Kubitzer Bodden.
Geangelt wird auf Hecht,Barsch,Zander, und Katzenfisch.

Von Barhöft auf die Ostsee.
Geangelt wird Dorsch,Platte und Hornhecht.

*Wer einen Angelschein Küste braucht, soll sich  melden.*

Alles weitere werden wir hier noch schreiben !!

*ANMELDEN könnt ihr euch schon jetzt.*....|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:








Last euch überraschen.....!!


----------



## Reisender (21. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

*Wir würden uns auch mal freuen, wenn einige Frauen mit zum Treffen kommen würden !! 


Teilnehmer:*

1) *uer** mit Boot*.................................................................Ferienhaus
2) Sputnik4711....................................................................Hat schon ein Zimmer
3) Sputniks Kollega...............................................................Hat schon ein Zimmer
4) Mefotom.........................................................................Doppelzimmer 
5) Reisender *Bei Gerd auf dem Boot*....................................................................Einzelzimmer im Sundblick
6) Markisenburk*(Boot)*..........................................................Camping unter den Sternen der See  
7) Schwedenfahrer08 *mit Boot*
 8) Schwedenfahrers Kollege*bei 08 auf dem Boot*
 9) Emil...............................................................................Mit bei Mefotom im Zimmer 
10) Mecki *mit Boot*..............................................................Camping unter der Sonne
11) bwrds *mit Boot*..............................................................Hat gebucht im Sundblick selber.
12) Smutje..........................................................................Hat ein Zimmer im Sundblick selber.
13) Krümel..............*Bei Mecki auf dem Boot*
14) *andréjäger (Boot bei Makisenburki)*................................Camping unter der Sonne...
15) Dickerchen, der Heimliche Liebhaber der Veteranen*(uer,boot)*..Mit Jan Ferienhaus
16) Magnumwerfer.................................................................Doppelzimmer im Sundblick ab Donnerstag
17) Magnumswerfers fang !!.....................................................Im Doppelzimmer mit Magnumwerfer
18) Esox02* (mit Boot)*...........................................................Hat ein Zimmer im Sail gebucht selber da schon früher da.
19) muchti....*(uer,boot)*........................................................Mit Jan Ferienhaus
20) Waldemar *(Boot Markisenburki)*........................................Camping unter den Sternen.
21) Tincca......  *Bei gerd auf dem Boot.*...........................................Einzelzimmer im Sundblick
22) Christian.........*Bei Mercki auf dem Boot*
23) Roland............Braucht keins
24) Bernd M.......... *Bei Mecki auf dem Boot*
25) Aalmanne*........ Bei Gerd auf dem Boot
* 26) Hans Peter......
27) Schwedenfahrer Kollege *Bei Schwede08 mit auf dem Boot*

Bis 14 kann ich schon zählen....#6 #6 weiter werde ich noch üben :q :q
So bis 20 bin ich schon gekommen.....!!


Fischfanggarantiekarten kann man hier bestellen für den Bodden. Unser UER wird die Zusatz Karten besorgen, denn der kann sowas !!* Die Gewässerkarte kostet 10 € pro person..........
* 
1) Sputnik4711
2) Sputniks Kollega
3) Mefotom 
4) Reisender
5) Schwedenfahrer08
6) Schwedenfahrers Kollege
7) Emil (???)
8) 
9) Magnumwerfer
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)



Zimmersuche, das wohlergehen der Mitreisenden liegt uns am Herzen




 Ich fahre heute noch Boot !!!




*Hotelzimmer: *

*Sundblick:* http://www.hotel-sundblick.de/

Doppelzimmer mit Frühstück *32,50 Euro* pro. Person und Nacht..






*Jugendgästehaus Sail:* http://www.segelschule-ruegen.de/cms/99.html

In einem 4-6 Bett Zimmer kostet *18 Euro* mit Frühstück pro. Person und Nacht.

Einzelzimmer liegen bei *20 Euros* pro.Nacht mit Frühstück....


Wir bitten euch, selber zu entscheiden unter welchem Bett ihr eure Fische lagert. Daher bieten wir euch auch 2 möglichkeiten an um euch zu betten !!



So wo möchtet ihr nach einem langen und harten Tag verartztet werden ??







Natürlich kann ich auch noch meinen Kombi zur Verfügung stellen !!


----------



## uer (21. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

ich melde mich an (und möchte auf NR. 1 gesetzt werden :vik: - |rotwerden - ) muß ja schließlich den 3. pokal " beste bootsbesatzung" wieder einhamsten :q

& für dickerchen geb ich auch ne anmeldung ab (obwohl ich ihm erst morgen sehen :q) 

wer gewässerkarten braucht, wie immer bei mir melden,

#h#h vom uer:s


----------



## Reisender (21. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

@uer

Passt - wackelt und hat Luft, stehst als erster auf der Bühne des Lebends !! :m

Fischfanggarantiekarte brauche ich immer .....ich werde mal ein Fischfanggarantie teil einstellen !!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (21. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Mike,

ich denke das geht, ist es das gleiche Hotel wie damals ??

Bitte mich und Kollega  #6


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Morgen Ralf,

wo treibst Du dich denn rum??? Fahrt Ihr auch mit eigenem boot hoch???

Grüssle CD


----------



## Sputnik4711 (22. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Claus, so sieht es aus, ich bin nicht nur in Dänemark die Fische verhaften, aber so ein schöner Hecht von über 1 m ist doch auch mal was ganz schönes !!  #6

Fahr doch mal mit, sind auch immer super Leutz dabei, und so ein Boot mit 5  PS darf dort jeder fahren !!


----------



## Reisender (22. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

OK, ist erledigt......

Scheine zum Fischfanggarantieteilnahme habe ich auch gleich mal bestellt für euch....#h #h #h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Ralf,
hab schon überlegt ob ich das hinkriege,meine mit der Zeit.

Boot wäre kein Probs habe ein 5,25 mtr. Konsolenboot mit 60 PS.

Platz wäre also jut da.#6

Küstenführerschein ist auch vorhanden.:vik:

Muss mal die Lage peilen.

Grüssle Claus


----------



## burki62 (22. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

hi mike,

werd mal mit waldemar quatschen.
barhöft wär ja nicht schlecht, wie ist es denn mit unterkünfte? auf boddenhecht hätt ich nicht so´n grossen bock.
passendes boot hätte ich und die besatzung dann auch.
muss nur mal das eine oder andere gespräch führen.

gruss burki#h


----------



## Reisender (22. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



markisenburki schrieb:


> hi mike,
> 
> werd mal mit waldemar quatschen.
> barhöft wär ja nicht schlecht, wie ist es denn mit unterkünfte? auf boddenhecht hätt ich nicht so´n grossen bock.
> ...



Hey burki,

Solange du mir Fisch bringst kannst du machen was du möchtest !!

Nur beim Griechen, da mußt du dabei sein .....denn ich habe mir gedacht das du die erste Runde auf den Tisch Tanzt !! |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Nee, quatschen mal, und du weißt ja das alle machen können was sie wollen ....hauptsache du betankst die Boote und das mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht !!|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (22. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Claus,

das wäre doch super Fett, erst ein paar Hechte ect. ärgern,und dann 1 Woche später ein paar Dorsche ect in Dänemark verhaften, das wäre doch toll !!! #6 oder meinste nicht auch, ich würde mich jedenfalls riesig freuen !!!
Dann wäre das Jahr ja auch schon wieder fast rum, auch war ich schon die ersten 2 x dabei, war immer recht lustig, und immer viel Fisch, den der Uer hat Ahnung, auch der Rest der Boardis, alles supie Leutz, und das Du auch noch ein eigenes Boot hast, das wäre der Wahnsinn, komm einfach mit und nicht lange Überlegen !!!!#h


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (22. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Was kostet den der Spass und muss man ein Boot haben um mitzumachen?


----------



## burki62 (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> Hey burki,
> 
> Solange du mir Fisch bringst kannst du machen was du möchtest !!
> 
> ...


 

hi mike,

das mit dem tanzen hattest du doch letztens ausgiebig geübt. deine beine hatten doch schon nen guten schwung
also, überlasse ich das tanzen auf dem tisch gern dir!

ja, der grieche ist top, wäre ein grund für mich, auch ausserhalb der heringssaison nach altefähr zu fahren 

also, muss ich mal #x             #x

die boote betanke ich doch gern, wenn der sprit für mich dabei abfällt, aber achtung, mein motor ist recht durstig :g


gruss burki


----------



## Reisender (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Was kostet den der Spass und muss man ein Boot haben um mitzumachen?



Hotel kostet so bei 25-30 Euro pro Übernachtung.
Wenn wir genug Boote zusammen bekommen, dann muß sich jeder an den Spritkosten beteiligen.....Bei Bootsmietung natürlich die Bootskosten !!

Wir versuchen es immer schmal zu halten, nur beim Griechen geben wir Geld aus...der lohnt sich aber auch....Berge von Essen und klasse Stimmung !!

Also entscheide dich schnell, denn er zu spät kommt bestraft das leben #h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Mike, ist es das gleiche Hotel wie beim letzten mal ???


----------



## Reisender (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Hallo Mike, ist es das gleiche Hotel wie beim letzten mal ???



Glaube schon.....Mecki kümmert sich um das Hotel !!


----------



## burki62 (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

falls es jemanden am boot fehlen sollte...
guckst du hier: 

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=76456

werde ich jetzt in der bucht anbieten, da ich mir vor kurzem ein anderes boot zugelegt habe.
den motor werde ich getrennt anbieten, da er nicht zu dem boot passt (überdimensioniert)

gruss burki


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Mike,

bitte 2x das Raubfischpaket. Komme mit Boot hoch.:m

Sach mal wie war das mit Angelscheinen und Gewässer Karten,
besorgt die jemand kompl. für alle.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Ey Claus, des ist ja Supie, logo die Karten besorgt Uer, der hat das drauf, ich freue mich, mit dir mal ein paar Hechte zu ärgern !!!  #6

Wieviel passen auf dein Boot ??

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hey Ralf,

jo ich Freue mich auch schon drauf, hoffe das das hier noch klappt.

Habe ein Quicksilver 5,25 mtr. mit 60 Pferdchen, Konsolenboot mit kl. Schlupfkabine, echt geiles Stück.#h

Im Sommer habe ich mit meinen Töchtern (2 ) super drauf Fischen können.

Denke wenn Hechtangler Drauf sind sollten es nicht mehr als höchstens 4 sein.Wegen dem ganzen Gerödel.

Könntest also noch mit Fahren.
Na wie wäre das.:m

Grüssle CD


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

[/ATTACH]Hallo Claus,das wäre super, logo komme ich mit auf Dein Boot, aber soviel Angelgedöns wie Dänemark brauchen wir nicht !!!
Wenn wir uns absprechen brauchen wir nur einen Fangkescher, und nicht jeder, sonst haben wir ja dann 4 auf dem Boot !!!
Und nicht so stark wie Dänemark, feine Spinnruten, Wobbler-Twister ect. feine Rollen feine Schnur, wir brauchen ja nicht alles 4 mal.
Hier mal 2 Fotos von den Fischchen die Du dort fangen kannst



das erste Foto Hecht 1,18 cm den ich gefangen hatte, mein Sohn gedrillt hatte, und ich dann das Foto g eschossen hatte !!
Und das andere Foto, von einem anderen Boardi der auch mit auf dem Boot war, auch mit einem schönen Hecht, also dann mach mal die Plätze auf dem Boot klar !!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Reisender (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> bitte 2x das Raubfischpaket. Komme mit Boot hoch.:m
> 
> ...




2 Personen ???


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Ja bitte 2 Personen für mich, wie sieht denn deine Teilnehmerliste jetzt aus.#6

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Ja bitte 2 Personen für mich, wie sieht denn deine Teilnehmerliste jetzt aus.#6
> 
> Grüssle CD



Erste seite steht sie doch !! :vik::vik::vik::vik:

Jedemeng Platz ist da noch vorhanden !! :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## uer (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



			
				Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal wie war das mit Angelscheinen und Gewässer Karten,
> besorgt die jemand kompl. für alle.


die gewässerkarte kostet 10 € pro person, im übrigen kann man auch bekannte mitnehmen die keinen eigenen fischereischein haben, es gibt bei uns den touristenfischereischein & mit dem kann man genau so angeln wie jeder andere angler - klasse sache - (finde ich :q)


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Ok dann werde ich mal meine Buschtrommel raus holen und mal ein Paar Leute antrommeln.........von wegen den freien Plätzen.

Ich denke das wird klappen.:q

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Ok dann werde ich mal meine Buschtrommel raus holen und mal ein Paar Leute antrommeln.........von wegen den freien Plätzen.
> 
> Ich denke das wird klappen.:q
> 
> Grüssle CD




3-4 Plätze sind schon weg...da schauen die jungs noch ob sie zeit haben !!#h

Waldemar, Dickerchen, Jirko, Esox02 und auch noch Aalmanne....!!


----------



## Mecki (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Mike,

ich werde auch dabei sein.
Gruß Mecki


----------



## Reisender (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Mecki schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> ich werde auch dabei sein.
> Gruß Mecki



Ach ja.....mit oder ohne Boot ??

Nee, hatte dich nicht vergessen....|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Mecki (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo,
ja mit Boot.

mecki


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Claus, 
was denkste würden die Hamburger auch kommen Krischan und so was denkste, sollte man die mal anfunken ???

Grüßele Ralf


----------



## Reisender (24. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Na ja, die Hütte wird ja langsam voll !!

Ich denke mal, das wir beim Griechen schon mal die Tanzfläche Mieten sollten....:vik:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (24. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Na das ist doch toll, wenn der laden ausgebucht sein wird.#h

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (24. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Na das ist doch toll, wenn der laden ausgebucht sein wird.#h
> 
> Grüssle CD




Der laden ist echt groß, da müssen noch mal so 40 Leute sich anmelden !!


----------



## uer (25. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



> .......
> 
> ich werde auch dabei sein.
> Gruß Mecki


 
hi mecki #h

du #u doch nicht etwa bei uns im hotel |kopfkrat wenn doch 

wäre es aber #6

übrigens, danke das du mir in diesem jahr die organisation abgenommen hast #6 so kann ich mich auf die norwegentour gut vorbereiten 

Jan


----------



## Waldemar (25. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

hey meik,
die nachrichten sind angekommen.
du kannst mal ein fragezeichen bei markiesenburki streichen und meinen namen auf platz 20 setzen.
die plätze davor werden bestimmt noch belegt.

vielleicht bekomm ich ja von nem einheimischen am biertisch mal nen tip wo sich ein paar gute barsche rumtreiben.
muß ja nicht gleich der magische meter sein.


----------



## Waldemar (25. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

achso, wattis würd ich dann 5 stk. vorbestellen#6.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (25. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hört sich ja schick an. Trage mich mal mit nem Fragezeichen ein. Kommtnochjemand ausser Hamburger Ecke???

Ich würde auch nen Küstenschein brauchen. Ich sage dir spätestens in 2 Wochen ob ich itkommen. Dann kommt nämlich der Arbeitsplan raus mit den Zeiten^^


----------



## Reisender (25. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Waldemar schrieb:


> achso, wattis würd ich dann 5 stk. vorbestellen#6.



Soll ich die beim Platte üder DHL bestellen ??
Watt das Kostet kann ich dir nicht sagen  :q:q:q:q:q
Ach |kopfkrat die gib es ja auch da oben.....ist ja an der Ostsee, mönsch bin ich schusselig !!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Alles Klar Waldemar.....werde dich auf die heiße Liste setzen !!


----------



## Reisender (25. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Hört sich ja schick an. Trage mich mal mit nem Fragezeichen ein. Kommtnochjemand ausser Hamburger Ecke???
> 
> Ich würde auch nen Küstenschein brauchen. Ich sage dir spätestens in 2 Wochen ob ich itkommen. Dann kommt nämlich der Arbeitsplan raus mit den Zeiten^^



Wird eingetragen.....!!  

Hamburg ?? 

Warten wir mal ab, ansonsten, müssen wir was abmachen, da ich ja auch da so vorbei rausche
......da kann man mal drüber reden wenn es so weit ist !!|wavey:


----------



## Reisender (25. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Wisst ihr eigentlich wer das hier ist ??


----------



## Henryhst (25. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Also wenn der dienstplan passt bin ich zumindest beim Hechten dabei=)


----------



## Waldemar (25. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> Wisst ihr eigentlich wer das hier ist ??


 wenns nicht so niedlich wär, hätt ich gedacht du warst vor 1-2 jahren mal allein zur disco u. und hast das mit der post bekommen, mit ner alimentenrechnung über 25000,-€.:m


----------



## burki62 (25. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Waldemar schrieb:


> hey meik,
> die nachrichten sind angekommen.
> du kannst mal ein fragezeichen bei markiesenburki streichen und meinen namen auf platz 20 setzen.
> die plätze davor werden bestimmt noch belegt.
> ...


 
mensch mike, jetzt haste ja schon alle fragezeichen wech |kopfkrat
also, ich bin dabei und dorschjäger (andré) hat eben auch zu gesagt. wenn waldemar sein boot mitbringt, werden wir warscheinlich doch zu 3. auf dem boot sein, ob mit oder ohne waldemar #c müssen wir noch klären
wenn du nun noch das richtige wetter bestellst, dann wird das sicher ein top wochenende!!!

gruss burki


----------



## Reisender (26. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

@Waldemar

Ne ne.....da kannst du ganz beruhigt sein, so was habe ich nicht bekommen :q:q


----------



## Reisender (26. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Moin Uer, was ist mit Dickerchen ??

Hast du ihn schon getroffen......??


----------



## Reisender (26. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

@Mecki

Sputnik und sein Kollege haben schon ein Doppelzimmer selber gebucht !!


----------



## uer (27. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo,

Team angeln-nord-ost (der Pokalverteidiger :vik kommt (fast) vollständig angereist #6 (Jirko & Bolle müssen noch gefragt werden) 

Mike, Dickerchen auf Platz 1.1 setzen :q -


----------



## Reisender (27. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



uer schrieb:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo,
> 
> Team angeln-nord-ost (der Pokalverteidiger :vik kommt (fast) vollständig angereist #6 (Jirko & Bolle müssen noch gefragt werden)
> 
> Mike, Dickerchen auf Platz 1.1 setzen :q -




Jirko und Bolle ??? Wer sind die denn ???

|supergri Bolle hatte ich schon am Übertragungssender der Deutschen Telekomunikation....der hat ?????????????????????????????? davor !!!

Jirko, der ist auch noch am schauen.......|kopfkrat kann auch sein, das er grade beim Griechen ist und sich die 9 Adonisplatte rein schiebt um schon zu üben für das Treffen....|supergri

Watt mich wundert, das Esox02 sich noch nicht gemeldet hat......War der im Schießgebiet und ist versenkt worden ???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (27. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Wer Bucht den die Hotelzimmer????|kopfkrat

Würde auch schon ein Doppelzimmer Buchen wollen.

Grüssle Cd


----------



## Reisender (27. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Wer Bucht den die Hotelzimmer????|kopfkrat
> 
> Würde auch schon ein Doppelzimmer Buchen wollen.
> 
> Grüssle Cd




Wie Zimmer buchen ??? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat

Ich habe einen Kombi, denn kannst du Buchen....ohne Frühstück 20€ pro Nacht.......


:vik: Hey, wir haben auch Zimmer, kommt noch alles rein, wir suchen ja noch....Och nee, wir haben schon alles......

*Werde es Morgen einstellen....!!!!*

#6#6#6#6


----------



## Reisender (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

*Moin Männers und Frauens.......

Bitte euch auf der ersten seite mal die Zimmer frage zu stellen !!

Wir der Mecki und ich hoffen das wir für jedem was haben....#h

Wir haben dieses mal 2 Hotels, die neben einander liegen angefragt was was Kostet und somit die möglichkeit denn Geldbeutel zu schonen....Da ja einige so schon bei der Anreise einiges an Geld verbrennen !!
*

Bitte schreibt was und wo ihr was haben wollt !!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Euer Team Mecki und Reisender...|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix


----------



## burki62 (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> *Moin Männers und Frauens.......*
> 
> *Bitte euch auf der ersten seite mal die Zimmer frage zu stellen !!*
> 
> ...


 

hi mike,

wo soll denn das hotel sein?
altefähr oder barhöft?
hab ich was verpasst?
gibt es nen stellplatz für nen bus? 

gruss burki


----------



## Reisender (28. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



markisenburki schrieb:


> hi mike,
> 
> wo soll denn das hotel sein?
> altefähr oder barhöft?
> ...



Siehe Link, dann weißt du wo es ist !! #h #h
Und du hast mir ja nicht geschrieben wo es ist !!:m :m
Also nehmen wir den Bus !! :vik: :vik:

Aber ich denke mal, das es Altefähr ist.....|kopfkrat |kopfkrat

Hauptsache Wasser und Fängige Fische.....hast du meinen 59 cm Barsch schon am Steg angebunden ?? #h #h


----------



## burki62 (29. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> Siehe Link, dann weißt du wo es ist !! #h #h
> Und du hast mir ja nicht geschrieben wo es ist !!:m :m *häää*|kopfkrat
> Also nehmen wir den Bus !! :vik: :vik: *häää*|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (29. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Laut Schlafen ist echt Gut ausgedrückt.#6

Grüssle CD


----------



## Magnumwerfer (29. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> Moin Jungs/Männer/Frauen
> 
> 
> Treffen steht doch noch im Oktober an !! :vik:
> ...


 
Moin moin
Wenn auf einem der Boote noch ein Platz für mich (Seeerfahrene Landratte):l ist und noch ein Doppelzimmer in dem Hotel Sundblick frei ist, würde ich mich gern mit meiner Frau hier anmelden. Wobei meine Frau nicht zum fischen mit raus fährt, sondern sich Rügen anschauen will.

Was ich noch wissen muss, wie wird vom Boot gefischt, vermutlich, Schleppfischen mit Kunstköder?

Reicht dazu meine Spinnhechtrute mit 80g Wurfgewicht mit 18cm Magnum von Rapala?

Ich würde mich riesig freuen über eine positive Nachricht.

Ach noch was. Wie ist der Tagesablauf am 16. und am 18. geplant, ab wann wird gefischt, weil ich ca. 850km mit dem PKW vor der Brust habe. Eventuell müsste ich schon am 15. an- und erst am 19. ab- reisen.

#h


----------



## Reisender (29. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Moin moin
> Wenn auf einem der Boote noch ein Platz für mich (Seeerfahrene Landratte):l ist und noch ein Doppelzimmer in dem Hotel Sundblick ist, würde ich mich gern mit meiner Frau hier anmelden. Wobei meine Frau nicht zum fischen mit raus fährt, sondern sich Rügen anschauen will.
> 
> Was ich noch wissen muss, wie wird vom Boot gefischt, vermutlich, Schleppfischen mit Kunstköder?
> ...





Wilkommen zu einem Fischen der ....... OK, ja wir fahren mit  Booten raus und ja deine Spinnangel reicht aus, denn die Hechte werden da nicht länger wie 1 Meter oder auch 1 Meter und 20 Centimeter....

Gerne bekommst du ein Doppelzimmer für dich und deine 1.20 Meter Hecht...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat, na ja, die Frau kann ja dann im 3 Bett Zimmer schlafen, da du ja mit der Hechtdame im Bettchen liegst. !!#h#h

850 Kilometer ???

ich habe 1000 Kliometer und nur um mit Markisenburki beim Griechen zu tanzen !!


Hey, nun mal spaß beiseite....Spinne ist ok, Köder ist auch ok, Zimmer bekommst du und Boote haben wir genug da !!
Ansonsten helfen dir alle Jungs bei der Köder frage, denn die haben immer genug dabei !! :q :q 

Willkommen on Board und dir und deiner Faru viel spaß auf Rügen !!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (30. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Ja super,

ich freue mich, und wann laufen die Boote aus bzw wann reise ich an und ab?


----------



## Reisender (30. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Ja super,
> 
> ich freue mich, und wann laufen die Boote aus bzw wann reise ich an und ab?



Auslaufen werden sie morgends.....am Freitag !!

Anreisen kannst du schon am Donnerstag, natürlich nur wenn du möchtest. Ich werde am Donnerstag abend los fahren, dann sind wir am Freitag morgen gegen 5-6 Uhr da und schlafen noch ne Stunde...dann kommen die anderen und los geht die Reise zu den Hechten und Dorschen !!

Also überlege dir wann du kommen möchtest !!


----------



## burki62 (30. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> Wilkommen zu einem Fischen der ....... OK, ja wir fahren mit Booten raus und ja deine Spinnangel reicht aus, denn die Hechte werden da nicht länger wie 1 Meter oder auch 1 Meter und 20 Centimeter....
> 
> Gerne bekommst du ein Doppelzimmer für dich und deine 1.20 Meter Hecht...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat, na ja, die Frau kann ja dann im 3 Bett Zimmer schlafen, da du ja mit der Hechtdame im Bettchen liegst. !!#h#h
> 
> ...


 

wenn du nur meinetwegen kommen willst, dann sag ich mal lieber ab, denn ich bin ein ziemlicher tanzmuffel :q


----------



## Reisender (30. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Ne ne....brauchst du nicht, denn ich tanze auch nicht gerne !! #h

Ich hoffe mal, das beim Griechen mal getanz wird, auch sollten wir dieses mal Tische vor bestellen !!


@Mecki, kannst du mal Tische bestellen für uns ?????


----------



## burki62 (30. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ne ne....brauchst du nicht, denn ich tanze auch nicht gerne !! #h
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, das beim Griechen mal getanz wird, auch sollten wir dieses mal Tische vor bestellen !!
> 
> ...


 
puuuhhhh, da fällt mir aber ein stein vom herzen 

also, waldemar, andréjäger und ich haben heute beschlossen, dass wir uns auf dem campingplatz nieder lassen wollen. wir sind dann auch zu 3. auf meinem boot und somit ausgebucht.
wäre doch vielleicht auch mal was? bungalows haben die auch ... und ihr müsst euch am nächsten tag nicht wieder von der tante vollmachen lassen, weil mal jemand auf ein nichtvermietetes bett gesetzt hat #q

ist natürlich *alles* vom wetter abhängig!!!

gruss burki


----------



## Reisender (30. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Ich glaube das es eine neuer Vermieter ist !!

Ja das war klasse.....einfach zu sagen das da einer drinn gepennt hat !! Sowas habe ich auch nicht verstanden...kann sich doch jeder mal hinsetzen, vorallem wenn nicht genug Stühle da waren...


----------



## Magnumwerfer (30. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Servus!

Gut, dann brauche ich ein Zimmer ab Donnerstag, bis Dienstag. 

Buchst Du das Zimmer Reisender?


----------



## Reisender (30. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Gut, dann brauche ich ein Zimmer ab Donnerstag, bis Dienstag.
> 
> Buchst Du das Zimmer Reisender?




NÖ......das macht der Mecki....#h

...ich bin nur der der den Fred hier pflegt und den alten Anglern ins Boot hilft !! |supergri |supergri


Ein doppelzimmer meinst du doch ???


----------



## Magnumwerfer (30. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Ah so, Du kannst schreiben und hast Zeit|supergri

Klaro, also ein *Doppelzimmer von Do. - Di.*, es hat sich noch nichts geändert :g

Wir werden uns dann noch am Do.  und am Mo.-Di. Rügen anschauen. Vielleicht hat ja auch zufällig ein hiesiger etwas Zeit für uns.


----------



## Reisender (30. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Zeit.....na ja, son bischen habe ich schon....Sonntag ist immer Ruhetag, denn Montags geht es wieder rund im Büro..#6


----------



## Mecki (30. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo und Petri Heil zusammen,

ist doch selbst verständlich, dass ich Plätze beim Griechen bestelle. 30 Plätze werden wir wohl brauchen, da einige Angelfreunde von unserem Club „meeresangeln-hst.de“ mit von der Partie sein werden.
Die Angelfreunde die länger bleiben und lust haben die Insel zu erkunden kann ich einige schöne Flecken der Insel zeigen. Davon gibt es einige.#6

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Magnumwerfer (30. August 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Mecki schrieb:


> Hallo und Petri Heil zusammen,
> 
> 
> Die Angelfreunde die länger bleiben und lust haben die Insel zu erkunden kann ich einige schöne Flecken der Insel zeigen. Davon gibt es einige.#6
> ...


 
Lust Rügen kennen zu lernen hätten wir allemal. Mecki, wenn Du Zeit hast, dann würden wir uns über einen treff am Do. riesig freuen.

Liebe Grüße Udo


----------



## Reisender (1. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

@Mecki

hast du schon das Zimmer für unseren Magnumwerfer bestellt ???


----------



## muchti (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

nummer 19 ich...team angeln-nord-ost vollzählig!!!


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Moin,
syr das ich so lange nichts mehr gesagt habe aber mein chef warkrank und sokonnte ich nichts sagen ob ich den Samstag arbeiten muss. Heute war er wieder da und hat die Oktoberarbeitstage mitgebracht und ich natürlich am 17.10 arbneiten. Schöne sch.....

So muss ich leider wieder aus der Liste gestrichen werden.......Ichwünsche euch trozdem viel spass und petri heil


----------



## Reisender (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Schade Klappstuhl....#h nicht traurig sein, es wir immer wieder ein treffen geben !!


----------



## Reisender (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

@Mecki

Ich muß mal schnell weg, bin am Sonntag erst wieder da !!
http://www.kutter-board.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=591

Und hoffe das ich auch Bilder habe von Fischen....wenn nicht, gehe ich welche im Laden machen !! Da lasse ich mir denn einen Dorsch zuschmeissen den ich fangen kann !! |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Darum übergebe ich das Ruder dir mal !! 
Tel,nummer hast du ja von mir !! 

Bis bald ..|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (2. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Na dann viel Spass...........und Dicke...............Fische.:m

Grüssle Claus


----------



## Mecki (4. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Mike,

bin bis zum 12.09 auf Hiddensee. Wenn ich wieder auf dem Festland bin, melde ich mich.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Reisender (7. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Mecki schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> bin bis zum 12.09 auf Hiddensee. Wenn ich wieder auf dem Festland bin, melde ich mich.
> 
> Gruß Mecki



Der ist am üben Jungs und Mädels.....|kopfkrat sollten wir da nicht einschreiten und es ihn verbieten ?? #c


----------



## Reisender (9. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Wir nehmen auch Junge Leute auf die mal einen 1 Meter Hecht fangen wollen !! Es sind Profis on Bord die euch zeigen wie das geht....#6

Also fragt und fragt.....:vik:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (9. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Jo Mike, das ist es ja der 1 m Hecht, aber diesmal will ich mehr, hatte ja beim letzten mal schon über 1nen Meter #6 !!!

Was macht mein Pokal, für den größten, steht mein Pokal noch bei dir im Wohnzimmer überm Kamin, hehehe :q der macht sich gut bei dir,oder  #6  diesmal muß es 1,20 m mindestens sein !!!!!

Ich freue mich wie Bolle  :vik:


----------



## uer (10. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

moins,


> Was macht mein Pokal, für den größten, steht mein Pokal noch bei dir im Wohnzimmer überm Kamin, hehehe :q der macht sich gut bei dir,oder #6 diesmal muß es 1,20 m mindestens sein !!!!!


 
den bringt mike mit & dann bekommste den da zugeworfen & musst aber auch gleich wieder abgeben :m & wenn du glück hast bekommst den das 2. mal - bei 3x is es dann deiner :vik:

*mike wir brauchen ein doppelzimmer & ein einzelzimmer (im sundblick)für den dicken dat #u hält sonst keiner aus,* 

besze grüße - vom :s


----------



## Waldemar (10. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

meik,
änder dass mal bei mir.
nicht camping unter der sonne sondern unter den sternen.
die helle tageszeit will ich doch aufn wasser verbringen.

hey uer, zurück außm gel. land?
achim hase vermißt dich schon.
der ist auch schon ganz boddenwild.

zitat:
Was macht mein Pokal, für den größten, steht mein Pokal noch bei dir im Wohnzimmer überm Kamin, hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 der macht sich gut bei dir,oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 diesmal muß es 1,20 m mindestens sein !!!!!



ich hab auch noch nen pokal rumstehn, der weg muß.
hauptsache reichen die angler nachher für die ganzen pokale.


----------



## Reisender (10. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Erledigt Waldemar....unter den Sternen, nur für dich ganz alleine !!#h


----------



## HD4ever (10. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

das liest sich nach ner richtig tollen aktion #6
denke auch ne klasse Zeit um was schönes zu erwischen.
Wäre auch gern dabei, werde aber zu der Zeit nicht einsatzfähig sein wegen geplanter OP 
wünsche allen schon mal jetzt viel Erfolg !
nicht vergessen viele schöne Bilder zu machen und nen paar klasse Berichte hier einzutippen :m


----------



## Waldemar (10. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das liest sich nach ner richtig tollen aktion #6
> denke auch ne klasse Zeit um was schönes zu erwischen.
> Wäre auch gern dabei, werde aber zu der Zeit nicht einsatzfähig sein wegen geplanter OP
> wünsche allen schon mal jetzt viel Erfolg !
> nicht vergessen viele schöne Bilder zu machen und nen paar klasse Berichte hier einzutippen :m


 

da kann ich nur sagen,  ist ein besonders großes pech für dich.
aber trotzdem alles gute für deine op.
alles wird gut und einen 4. cup wirds bestimmt geben.
da kriegst du dann nen extraplatz.


----------



## Waldemar (10. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> Erledigt Waldemar....unter den Sternen, nur für dich ganz alleine !!#h


 
:mgeht doch:m


----------



## Reisender (10. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Waldemar schrieb:


> :mgeht doch:m



Jep, bin ja geübt in sowas !!
Ein pfiff und ich gehorche wie ein Hund !!


----------



## Mecki (11. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

So, zurück. Super gewesen.

Freud Euch mal nicht so doll auf den Pokal. Der wird in Stralsund bleiben.
Wir haben Krümel ( Katrin ) mit an Bord. Die zeigt es uns wie man große dicke Hechte
fängt. Bis jetzt war es so. Wenn keiner von uns was gefangen hat, Krümel hat.
Aber schauen wir mal.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?do=picture&groupid=87&pictureid=10287
Ich glaube auch, dass es ein super Wochenende wird. Wenn das Wetter noch mit macht, kann nichts schief gehen.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## blinkerkatze (11. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Schade das ich an diesem WE in Bremen zur Familienfeier bin.
Ich wollte eigendlich mit bei sein aber es sollte nicht sein.


----------



## burki62 (12. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> Erledigt Waldemar....unter den Sternen, nur für dich ganz alleine !!#h


 
hi mike,

bei mir steht auch noch nix vom camping#d
da hat waldemar ja recht, unter der sonne wollen wir doch angeln und nicht campen:q

gruss burki


----------



## Reisender (13. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



markisenburki schrieb:


> hi mike,
> 
> bei mir steht auch noch nix vom camping#d
> da hat waldemar ja recht, unter der sonne wollen wir doch angeln und nicht campen:q
> ...




Du auch unter den Sternen ??
Ich dachte wieder das du beim Griechen in der Kücke Pennen wirst....schließlich muß ja einer die Teller abwaschen weil wir nicht zahlen können !!:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Ich schau mal ob ich noch einen Stern für dich finde !! :m


----------



## Reisender (13. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Schade das ich an diesem WE in Bremen zur Familienfeier bin.
> Ich wollte eigendlich mit bei sein aber es sollte nicht sein.





Ein 1 Meter Hecht auf der Festtafel würde sich auch gut machen !! :vik:

Also alle zum Bodden und Fischen.....OK, wenn ihr nichst fangt, haben wir ja immer noch den Griechen !! :m

Ja ich freue mich dschon auf die netten Damen beim Griechen, denn Nichtsfänger sehe ich ja die tage genug !!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (13. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Ich freue mich auch schon riesig, wir werden den Hechten schon zeigen wo der frosch die Locken hat, und diesmal nehme ich den Pokal mit !!!!  Damit ich meiner Tochter mal zeigen kann, wie so ein Pokal aussieht !!!!   :vik:


----------



## Reisender (13. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Ich habe ja noch deinen alten Pokal !!

OK, ich werde ihn mit bringen !! #h #h #h

Hat dein Frau auch schon mal gesehen was du fängst ??|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## burki62 (13. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> Du auch unter den Sternen ??
> Ich dachte wieder das du beim Griechen in der Kücke Pennen wirst....schließlich muß ja einer die Teller abwaschen weil wir nicht zahlen können !!:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> Ich schau mal ob ich noch einen Stern für dich finde !! :m


 

aber klar doch!!!
hoffe nur, dass wir die auch zu sehen bekommen und von dicken wolken verdeckt sind!
diesmal bist du mit abwaschen dran, ok?


----------



## Reisender (13. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



markisenburki schrieb:


> aber klar doch!!!
> hoffe nur, dass wir die auch zu sehen bekommen und von dicken wolken verdeckt sind!
> diesmal bist du mit abwaschen dran, ok?




Klar :vik: :vik:, denn ich mag ja die Mädels die da Arbeiten !!

Heyyyy, so dick ist Dickerchen auch nicht, na ja, ihn passt 38 nicht ganz, aber ich mag ihn sehr gerne !! :vik::vik:

Und zum Treffen werde ich Sterne mit bringen, aber das ist denn auch mein Stern dabei !! #6


----------



## uer (14. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

hi ihr bakaluden #h

bin seit gestern aus dem gelobten land zurück, :c
ich sag mal es war einfach geiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil, |jump: , 
mal nur am rande 12 dorsche haben 150kg gewogen |rotwerden 


mike, zu wann brauchst du die kohle von uns dreien & hat es geklappt mit dem doppel & dem einzelzimmer ? wir brauchen es für eine nacht (von samstag auf den sonntag) können wohl erst am samstagmorgen eintrudeln, |evil:

#h #h vom :s


----------



## Reisender (15. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



uer schrieb:


> hi ihr bakaluden #h
> 
> bin seit gestern aus dem gelobten land zurück, :c
> ich sag mal es war einfach geiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil, |jump: ,
> ...




Ich könnte dir / Euch zeigen wie man 150 Kilo mit 7 Fängen macht, aber ich möchte euch ja nicht die freude nehmen !! :vik: :vik:

Sollte mich einer unterbieten, dann her damit, denn ich möchte euch ja nicht die freude nehmen !!....:vik: :vik:

Wer ...wer hat ne Kiste Bleie ?? 200 Kilo Bleie die er nicht braucht ??:g:g

Hey, ich habe den 13 Platz gemacht bei Mepo Cup auf Fehmarn !!|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Waldemar (15. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

zitat:
Hey, ich habe den 13 Platz gemacht bei Mepo Cup auf Fehmarn !!|wavey: |wavey:

weiter so.
13. platz beim ruabfisch-cup wäre doch gutes mittelfeld.
bei der anzahl der pokale könnte noch was drin sein.:vik:


----------



## uer (16. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



			
				reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte dir / Euch zeigen wie man 150 Kilo mit 7 Fängen macht, aber ich möchte euch ja nicht die freude nehmen !! :vik: :vik:
> 
> Sollte mich einer unterbieten, dann her damit, denn ich möchte euch ja nicht die freude nehmen !!....:vik: :vik:
> 
> Wer ...wer hat ne Kiste Bleie ?? 200 Kilo Bleie die er nicht braucht ??:g:g


 
hi mike, hier einer von den 12 fischen, glatte 12kg

http://img6.*ih.us/img6/3866/loppadorsch.jpg

sollte einer mir solchen dorsch (selbstgefangen auf der ostsse) bei unseren treffen anschleppen gibs nen sonderpreis -  

#h


----------



## Waldemar (16. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

moin jan,
ausgeschlafen?
hast du mal wetter geschaut.
wohin gehts denn am we?

ps. schöner köderfisch|supergri.


----------



## Mecki (16. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Sehr geehrter Herr Meklenburg

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage, die wir wie folgt bestätigen:

20 Unterkünfte für die Zeit vom 16.10-18.10 davon sind 2 Ziemmer bis zum 20.10 gebucht

wir bitten um Bestätigung innerhalb von 5 Tagen

Anreise ab 14 Uhr bis 19 Uhr oder nach Vereinbarung.

Abreise ab 10 Uhr

MfG
Hotel Sundblick


----------



## uer (16. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



			
				waldemar schrieb:
			
		

> moin jan,
> *ausgeschlafen?
> *hast du mal wetter geschaut.
> _*wohin gehts denn am we?
> *_


hi waldi #h
*heute schon, knappe 3tkm auf landstraße sind nicht gerade leicht zu fahren* 

ne hab ich noch nicht, |rotwerden warum ?

*auf's haff, wir haben dort ein großes event - **schnellbootrennen** - :k wurde extra vom veranstalter auf dieses WE verlegt, ich war bis jetzt jedesmal im gelobten land (normalerweise wäres es in diesem jahr auch wieder sonst so), ich möchte mal gerne mit nem 1000ps boot fahren :vik: - *

geangelt habe ich doch in den letzten 10 tagen genug, jeden tag zwischen 8 bis 10 std :vik:


----------



## Reisender (18. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

23 Nichtsfänger.....:q :q :q


----------



## Reisender (19. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

24...die versuchen zu fischen....

#c Tja, ein versuch macht kluch...|supergri


----------



## Mecki (20. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo!

Wir werden was aus dem Wasser ziehen. Und wenn es ein alter Latschen ist.

Petri
Mecki


----------



## Reisender (20. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Na dann werde ich schon mal einen mit bringen, denn ich fische ja eh immer nur Seetank.........Kabel und alte Schnur mit einem Wobbler drann..:m


----------



## uer (22. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Gewässerkarte - Küste fürs 3. AB Raubfischtreffen 

so jungs & mädels, da ich wohl erst am samstag zu unserem treffen kommen kann (man(n) muss ja auch mal irgendwann arbeiten um sich diesen spaß leisten zu können ) aber einige wohl schon am frietag die rute ins wasser halten wollen, meine frage, was soll ich am samstag an karten mitbringen ? wie bekommen die, die schon am freitag loslegen wollen ihre karten her ? mecki, organisierst du welche ? oder soll ich die bestellten karten per einschreiben an mike schicken ? kostet aber extra , da es nur mit einschreiben geht,   1,50€ pro karte oder mindestens 8 € geitelt durch die anzahl der karten wenns weniger wie die auf seite 1 bestellten sind, 

so nun mal schnell sich geeinigt, da ich noch welche holen muß & die bekomme ich erst wieder nächsten dienstag, 

#h #h vom :sjäger :q


----------



## Reisender (22. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



uer schrieb:


> Gewässerkarte - Küste fürs 3. AB Raubfischtreffen
> 
> so jungs & mädels, da ich wohl erst am samstag zu unserem treffen kommen kann (man(n) muss ja auch mal irgendwann arbeiten um sich diesen spaß leisten zu können ) aber einige wohl schon am frietag die rute ins wasser halten wollen, meine frage, was soll ich am samstag an karten mitbringen ? wie bekommen die, die schon am freitag loslegen wollen ihre karten her ? mecki, organisierst du welche ? oder soll ich die bestellten karten per einschreiben an mike schicken ? kostet aber extra , da es nur mit einschreiben geht,   1,50€ pro karte oder mindestens 8 € geitelt durch die anzahl der karten wenns weniger wie die auf seite 1 bestellten sind,
> 
> ...





Kann man eigentlich die Karten so bekommen oder muß man die gleich bezahlen, wenn nicht, dann würde ich sagen das du die Karten 10-15 Stück zum Mecki sendest !!

Einige stehen ja schon auf der Liste, andere haben sich noch nicht gemeldet !!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (22. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

ich benötige schon 2 Karten für Freitag, da ich da schon den Hechten zeigen möchte wo der Frosch die Locken hat !!!  #6


----------



## uer (22. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



> *Kann man eigentlich die Karten so bekommen* *oder muß man die gleich bezahlen,* wenn nicht, dann würde ich sagen das du die Karten 10-15 Stück zum Mecki sendest !!


 die müssen gleich bezahlt werden und ich brauche von jedem der eine karte schon vorher haben will & die zugesendet wird die fischereischeinnummer, wenn es nicht ne jahreskarte ist, wird auch gleich von mir der tag eingetragen ab wann die karte gültig ist, 

ist alles etwas kompliziert, leider :c 
aber dafür leben wir ja in einem geordneten land, :vik:

für alle die es nicht abwarten wollen, es gibt wohl auch die möglichkeit sich karten per internet von der oberen fischereibehörde schicken zu lassen, - glaube ich jedenfalls, 

im übrigen wird es ab nächstes jahr noch schwieriger an karten in meck/pomm zu kommen, der grund ? 

alle die karten verkaufen möchten müssen einen PC haben, dieser muß internet fähig sein & mit diesem verbunden sein, dann bekommt man wohl irgend ein program mit dem man sich dann mit der oberen fischereibehörde verbinden kann und dann hat man nichts weiter wie arbeit & arbeit & nochmals arbeit,  das nennt man dann wohl verwaltungsreform, |evil: ach übrigens die kostenerstattung war bis vor kurzem noch nicht raus, soll heißen, wenn de pech hast, sind die anfallenden kosten (pc, internet, papier, drucker + farbe) höher, wie die erstattung, 

also werden keine karten mehr im nächsten jahr verkauft


----------



## Mecki (22. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo!

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass alle die ne Karte brauchen die Nr. an Jan senden.
Am 3.10. treffe ich mich mit Jan, nehme die Karten, bezahle sie und bekomme dann am 16.10. das Geld zurück. Könnt Ihr damit Leben?

Gruß an alle Mecki


----------



## uer (22. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



> Ich würde vorschlagen, dass alle die ne Karte brauchen *die Nr.* an Jan senden.


 
*die fischereischeinnummer* ,schickt die bitter per PN mit nickname wenns geht, 

so der rest geht dann wie geschrieben, 

Jan


----------



## Magnumwerfer (22. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Dann würde mich jetzt interessieren ob das eine Tageskarte ist oder eine Wochenkarte oder was auch immer und was kostet die dann? Ich könnte ja eine von Freitag bis Montag gebrauchen, kostet der Montag allerdings extra, würde ich auch darauf verzichten, denn Beate möchte sich ja auch Rügen anschauen. 

Und soll ich die ganze Kohle  auch fürs Zimmer vorab überweisen, da bin ich ja kein Freund von|kopfkrat

Ich freu mich schon riesig:l


----------



## Reisender (22. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Dann würde mich jetzt interessieren ob das eine Tageskarte ist oder eine Wochenkarte oder was auch immer und was kostet die dann? Ich könnte ja eine von Freitag bis Montag gebrauchen, kostet der Montag allerdings extra, würde ich auch darauf verzichten, denn Beate möchte sich ja auch Rügen anschauen.
> 
> Und soll ich die ganze Kohle  auch fürs Zimmer vorab überweisen, da bin ich ja kein Freund von|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich freu mich schon riesig:l



Kannst auch das Zimmer selber bezahlen....nur wenn gebucht ist, dann ist gebucht !! Aber der Mecki wird dir schon noch eine PN schreiben !!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (23. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Du hattest mir aber die Ban#k#ver#bindung von Jan geschickt|kopfkrat

Wie es auch sei, ich fiebere jetzt schon:vik:


----------



## uer (23. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

hallo magnumwerfer #h

die karte kostet 10 € pro person und ist eine wochenkarte = 7 tage, egal von welchem tag wir anfangen, 

ich bekomme kein geld zugeschickt, das kartengeld & das geld für die unterkunft bekommt mecki  und von mecki bekommst du dann (& auch alle anderen |supergri) am freitag deine Karte, 



> Und soll ich die ganze Kohle auch fürs Zimmer vorab überweisen, da bin ich ja kein Freund von|kopfkrat


 wie mike schon geschrieben hat, *mußt du nicht,* nur dann musst du dich auch selbst um ne unterkunft kümmern, stell dir mal vor von den 25 leuten kommen aufeinmal nur 15 und mecki hat das ganze hotel gebucht, was denkst du wer das dann bezahlen muß, die hotelbesitzerin will kohle sehen, egal woher, 

*noch einmal für alle:* ich brauch bis zum 1.10. von allen die eine Gewässerkarte benötigen die fischereischeinnummer & wenns geht die restlichen daten, 
ich treffe mich am 2. oder 3.10. mit mecki um ihm dann die karten zu geben die sich bei mir gemeldet haben, 

also es ist nicht so schwer, überweist mecki das karten & unterkunftsgeld & wir werden alle ein schönes WE haben, 

Jan 

@ Mecki & reisender,

habt ihr genügend Plätze zu samstag beim griechenbestellt ? nicht das wir wieder an 3-4 tische sitzen müssen, das nennt man heute - uncool -  -


----------



## Reisender (23. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



uer schrieb:


> @ Mecki & reisender,
> 
> habt ihr genügend Plätze zu samstag beim griechenbestellt ? nicht das wir wieder an 3-4 tische sitzen müssen, das nennt man heute - uncool -  -




Siehste Mecki, was habe ich dir gesagt.....der Jan ist der letzte, und schreit am LAUTESTEN.....#h

Mal gut das wir gesagt haben das wir ihn am Samstag mit nehmen zum Griechen, und uns nicht schon am Freitag Vergnügen....:m 

Die wissen gar nicht was wir uns beide für einen Kopf machen...|wavey:

Uncool.....|wavey:

Mein kleiner Berliner Schiffsschauckelbremser....OHNE dich werden wir nicht mal den Meter Knacken. Nur deine Köfi Dorsch aus Norwegen werden wir mal ein Bild am Samstag zeigen von seinem Großeltern !! |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Mecki (23. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Ein Petri Heil an alle.

Ich habe Heute eine lange Back für 25-30 Angler und nicht  Angler beim Griechen bestellt. Wir sitzen also alle an einem langen Tisch. Ich denke da quatscht sich das besser. Der Gastwirt konnte sich noch an die Angler von vor 2 Jahre erinnern. Ihr sollt großen Hunger und noch mehr Durst mit bringen. 
Es ist alles vorbereitet.#6 Nun brauchen wir nur noch einigermaßen Wetter. Dann wird das Wochenende super.

Gruß Jan,Mike und ich


----------



## uer (23. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



> Es ist alles vorbereitet.#6 Nun brauchen wir nur noch einigermaßen Wetter. Dann wird das Wochenende super.


es wird auch ohne wetter *- ein super WE -* wie bis jetzt bei jedem treffen :vik:

@ alle, 

es gibt den einen oder anderen der nach den richtigen ködern gefragt hat, unsere hechte sind nicht ganz so wählerisch wie es immer so in der pressen geschrieben wird, nur eins ist meist wichtig - groß sollten sie sein -; also wenn ihr gummifisch/wobbler ab 16cm mitbringt ist das schon mal ok, 

was viel wichtiger ist, alles sollte von bester qualität sein, denn unsere hechte werden groß und ein meter exemplar ist nicht mal so selten,


----------



## Mefotom (24. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo uer,

danke jetzt kann ich Nachts nicht mehr schlafen!:q

Bis bald
              Thomas


----------



## Reisender (25. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Mefotom schrieb:


> Hallo uer,
> 
> danke jetzt kann ich Nachts nicht mehr schlafen!:q
> 
> ...




Der Jan macht spaß Tom.....er meint der Meter wird oft übertroffen !! :vik: :vik: :vik:....und du könntest der sein der 1,20 Meter sein nennen könnte.....ein Bildchen und wieder ab ins Wasser....also der Hecht nicht du, obwohl bei 1,20 Meter solltest du mit ins Wasser gehen....


----------



## uer (25. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

hi mike,

sag mal hast du noch einmal bei jiko &  bolle nachgefragt ob die nun auch noch kömmen ? wäre schade wenn nicht, gehören ja wie einige andere auch zum harten kern unseres treffen, 

so ich habe jetzt 5 oder 6 vorbestellungen für die angelkarten, bis nächsten donnerstag ist noch zeit sich die karte zu reservieren,

#h #h


----------



## Reisender (25. September 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



uer schrieb:


> hi mike,
> 
> sag mal hast du noch einmal bei jiko &  bolle nachgefragt ob die nun auch noch kömmen ? wäre schade wenn nicht, gehören ja wie einige andere auch zum harten kern unseres treffen,
> 
> ...




Nee ich weiß nur das, Jirko und Bolle habe ich noch mal angeschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten....Bei Bolle was ich dir gesagt habe, und Jirko hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet....

Obwohl ich ja für Bolle ne Toilette besorgt habe die er nieder macht, und für Jirko ein Griechen gefunden habe wo er 5 Teller Schnitzel verdrücken kann mit Pommes.....

Nun ja mehr kann ich nicht machen.....nun liegt es an dir °°:l


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Jungs ...... sag mal an .....wer jetzt wie viel Kohle und wann bekommt.
Bezahle für 3 Leutchen.
Grüssle Claus


----------



## Reisender (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Jungs ...... sag mal an .....wer jetzt wie viel Kohle und wann bekommt.
> Bezahle für 3 Leutchen.
> Grüssle Claus




Geht zum Mecki, die daten habe ich dir schon per PN gesendet !!
Solltest du sie nicht mehr haben, melde dich mal bei Mecki !!

Kommst du auch mit Boot und wer kann da mit fahren ??


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Jo ist schon erledigt....habe die PN bekommen.

Mein Boot ist seit einer Woche in Werkstatt.....son Shit.
Soll aber bis zum Termin wieder fertig sein....ist der AB....er Leckt.......sone SAU wa???#t

Gib es nochmal ein Paar ködertips hier in zusammen gefasster form.........wäre doch janz super.

Zähle schon die Tage.
Grüssle CD


----------



## Sputnik4711 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Claus, nimm so viele Gummis in verschiedenen Fraben / Größen ( ab 14 cm aufwärts ) und Formen mit wie du hast.

Ich habe die Erfahrung dort gemacht, die U-Boote beißen dort nur auf Gummis, je größer und bunter desto besser !!!

Zwar beißt auch mal einer auf Blinker / Wobbler ect. aber das sind die wenigsten, die meißten beißen auf Twister !!!

Ich habe mir auch schon einige Gummis so ab 16 cm zugelegt, in verschiedenen Farben und Größen.
Von Vorteil wäre es wenn die aussehen, wie Heringe oder Makrelen !!!!  :vik:

Ich freue mich schon riesig, und danach das WE nach Dänemark, wenn das Wetter hält, oder was meinst du zum Wetter !!!


----------



## Mecki (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Raubfischer.

Es steht nichts mehr im Wege. Ist alles vorbereitet. Sollte doch jemand von Euch schon am Donnerstag anreisen, sollte er sich melden. Angelberechtigungen bringe ich am Freitag früh mit.

So nun noch einige Preise für die Bootsbesitzer. Slippen kostet pro Boot 4,50 €  Gastliegeplatz pro Meter Bootslänge 1 € pro Tag. Ich habe 5 Liegeplätze geordert. Die Trailer können im Hafen stehen bleiben. Die Autos müssen oben auf dem Parkplatz geparkt werden.
Bis dann

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Magnumwerfer (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Ich komme am Donnerstag!


----------



## burki62 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Mecki schrieb:


> Hallo Raubfischer.
> 
> Es steht nichts mehr im Wege. Ist alles vorbereitet. Sollte doch jemand von Euch schon am Donnerstag anreisen, sollte er sich melden. Angelberechtigungen bringe ich am Freitag früh mit.
> 
> ...


 
hi mecki,

ist da auch ein liegeplatz für mich bei?
ansonsten wäre es nett von dir, wenn du für mich noch einen reservieren könntest!?

gruss burki
 #h


----------



## Reisender (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Habe noch ein paar Hechtkiller bekommen !!

Schaut mal hier !!

Die Mangos werden bestimmt die 40er Barsche nicht wiederstehen können !!


----------



## Jirko (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

@jan - ich wäre zu gerne gekommen, habe aber leider an diesem wochenende dienst - grummelgrummel 

@mike - nicht persönlich nehmen, dass ich dir nicht geantwortet habe , hab´s einfach vergessen - sorry...

euch allen ne menge spaß und haut ein paar stramme büchsen raus #6 #h


----------



## Mecki (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo
Magnumwerfer, für Dich ist ein Doppelzimmen vom Donnerstag bis Dienstag reserviert.
burki, natürlich ist ein -Liegeplatz für die Tage für Dich dabei. Ich hatte mich vergessen.
Ist aber kein Prob.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Reisender (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Jirko schrieb:


> @jan - ich wäre zu gerne gekommen, habe aber leider an diesem wochenende dienst - grummelgrummel
> 
> @mike - nicht persönlich nehmen, dass ich dir nicht geantwortet habe , hab´s einfach vergessen - sorry...
> 
> euch allen ne menge spaß und haut ein paar stramme büchsen raus #6 #h




Vergessen ??????

Oh doch, das nehme ich persönlich !! #h

Ich werde einen Hecht fagngen, das dir schlecht wird, darüber werde ich meine Rute zerbrechen und ganz laut schreien........

DAS HÄTTE JIRKO SEINER SEIN KÖNNEN......:vik: :vik: :vik:

Dann steige ich ins Wasser und tätschel ihn sein Arschee wenn ich ihn wieder zu Pommes und Schnitzel schicke !!

Und das ist persönlich...!!:l:l


----------



## uer (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> @jan - ich wäre zu gerne gekommen, habe aber leider an diesem wochenende dienst - grummelgrummel


 mensch jirko - ohne moos nichts los, also muß man mal auch arbeiten um diesen in der tasche zu haben , :c

ich werde das beste geben um unseren pokal - bestes AB raubfischboot - zu verteidigen, 

wir sehen uns bestimmt mal wieder zum angeln, meld dich einfach wenn du bock hast nen boddenhecht zu ärgern #h


----------



## Reisender (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Am 13.10.09 gehe ich noch mal kurz ins Krankenhaus.......!!
Werde mir noch ein paar Drahtkästen am Herzen abholen......
Dann komme ich wieder frisch nach Rügen, da stehe ich dann wieder voll im Saft und kann Kurbeln bis der Arzt kommt !!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Na dann mal tau!


----------



## Reisender (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Na dann mal tau!



Joh, ich kenne das ja....#h

Beim ersten mal hat der Doc gesagt...OH einer mit Strümpfe auf dem Tisch !!
Joh habe ich gesagt, sein sie mal froh das ich nicht meinen Fischtotschläger dabei habe !!|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ich kann ja alles sehen am Bildschirm, und fragen stellen....sowas mach ich immer. So habe ich alles selber im Blick.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Die machen immer 3 Kreuze wenn ich aus dem KH gehe !!:vik:


----------



## Magnumwerfer (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

 Dann pass gut auf das die Lümmels alles richtig machen|wavey:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Wünsche dir alles alles gute für deine KH Besuch.........will Dich doch kennen lernen....#h

Grüssle CD


----------



## Reisender (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Keine Angst, ich habe die immer voll im Griff......|supergri

Kenne mich ja nun schon sehr gut aus in dem Laden.....!!
Bin ja schon Stammgast bei denn....#q


----------



## Mecki (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Mike

mach mir mal kein SCH..S.#d Erst den Raubfisch Cup einrühren und dann kneifen. Ist nicht. Halte die Ohren steif und die Rute hoch. Wir sehen uns am 16.:m

Gruß Mecki #h


----------



## Mefotom (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Mecki,

ich bring Den zur Not auf einer Tage mit.

Thomas


----------



## micbrtls (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Nächstes Jahr mache ich hoffentlich mit, dieses Jahr gehts leider nicht!


----------



## Reisender (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Keine Angst Jungs, ich komme mit, denn da kann ich mich erholen und mit Tom habe ich einen guten Fahrer der sich auch auf lange Strecken auskennt und sicher fährt....und ich lasse  mich dann auf den Wellen schauckeln und hinund wieder werde ich mal ein Hechtchen, Barsch, Zander aus dem Wasser locken...

OK, außer der Herr in Weiß macht einen fehler, dann könnt ihr mich in der See versträuen......Und dann Hänge ich euch immer was an die Haken !!!:m

|wavey:


----------



## Mefotom (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Die Herren in weiß machen keine Fehler!

Thomas


----------



## burki62 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> Keine Angst Jungs, ich komme mit, denn da kann ich mich erholen und mit Tom habe ich einen guten Fahrer der sich auch auf lange Strecken auskennt und sicher fährt....und ich lasse mich dann auf den Wellen schauckeln und hinund wieder werde ich mal ein Hechtchen, Barsch, Zander aus dem Wasser locken...
> 
> OK, außer der Herr in Weiß macht einen fehler, dann könnt ihr mich in der See versträuen......Und dann Hänge ich euch immer was an die Haken !!!:m
> 
> |wavey:


 
ne ne mike,

das wird schon alles gut gehen!
wen du dem doc erzählst, dass du beim griechen auf dem
tisch tanzen musst, gibt der sich sicher die grösste mühe:q 

wir sehen uns am 16.
ausser, petrus hat etwas gegen raubfischangler#c

gruss burki


----------



## Waldemar (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

*meik du alter tablet-tänzer, alles wird gut. *(daumendrück)


wetter kann auch nur noch besser werden.

http://wetter.msn.com/tenday.aspx?wealocations=wc:31947&q=Stralsund,+MV+forecast:tenday


----------



## uer (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

so jungs, morgen gehts bei mir los,  ich bringe mein boot schon hoch nach stralsund & werde selbstverständlich versuchen am WE ein / zwei hechte zu fangen, dann habe ich vorsprung |sagnix - |jump: 
abe gerade wetterbericht auf ndr gesehen, morgen #6, samstag & sonntag soll es wohl zum :c sein, na mal sehen ob der wetterfrosch kachelmann recht behält, 

alle die eine gewässerkarte bestellt haben müssen sich nächste woche bei mecki melden, er bekommt die karten morgen von mir ausgehändigt, da ich nicht weiß ob ich schon am freitag mit angeln kann, bezahlen müsst ihr dann bei ihm, 

so dann bis die tage - #h

@ mike, dir wünsch ich alles gute bei der op,


----------



## Magnumwerfer (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Die letzten werden die ersten sein

Und bei dem :cWetter haben die Hechte eh kein Hunger|supergri

sollte ich mich irren, dann lass uns bloß ein paar Hechte über |bla:

Sei vorsichtig bei dem Wetter, geh kein Risiko ein und Petri heil!:g


----------



## Sputnik4711 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

So, nun ist es ja bald soweit, ich freue mich auch schon riesig wieder drauf !! #6

Freue mich ach, alle Boardis wieder einmal zu sehen, um den Hechten mal wieder zu zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat !!!

Ich könnte guten lecker Kuchen mit bringen, wenn Interesse besteht !!

Claus wie sieht es aus, legger Kuchen zum Frühstück, du weißt ist 1a Ware !!! Weiß zwar nicht ob ich das gleiche bekomme wie damals auf der Bodil !!!
Wollen wir uns am Do oben bei Hamburg zusammen treffen, und dann gemeinsam weiter fahren ? Melde dich mal, und sage an was geht !!!
Was macht dein Boot, alles im grünen Bereich, oder gibts noch Schwierigkeiten !!!!

Grüßele


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Jung, alles wird Jut......Boot ist wieder OK.....Fahre auch am Donnerstag Hoch.

Tel. nochmal zusammen.......Freue mich auch schon riesig.

Grüssle CD|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## burki62 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Jung, alles wird Jut......Boot ist wieder OK.....Fahre auch am Donnerstag Hoch.
> 
> Tel. nochmal zusammen.......Freue mich auch schon riesig.
> 
> Grüssle CD|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


 
jau, wir kommen auch am donnerstag 
gegen 18.00 uhr denke ich und richten uns dann auf dem campingplatz ein

gruss burki


----------



## Waldemar (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



markisenburki schrieb:


> jau, wir kommen auch am donnerstag
> gegen 18.00 uhr denke ich und richten uns dann auf dem campingplatz ein
> 
> gruss burki


 
hee, sollte ich von dem abreisetermin auch was wissen??|kopfkrat
donnerstag 18:00 zelte aufbauen??:g
abfahrt nach dem mittagsschlaf??
müssen wir noch|bla:.
da brauch ich ja am donnerstag garnicht mehr die pferde aus den stall holen.


----------



## uer (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

so,  mecki hat alle karten von mir gestern bekommen, sollten wir am freitag nicht da sein, könnt ihr ja schon mal óhne uns anfangen, |rolleyes
werde euch aber dann auch nicht sagen wo gestern (6 hechte 85, 90, 95 & 101cm) & heute ( 97cm) was ging, 
denn ich möchte doch meinen pokal verteidigen |sagnix -  

also bis die tage - #h


----------



## Reisender (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hey Jan....die Burschen werden alt....Mittagsschlaf und sowas !!!

Ich bin mit den JUngs oben und saufen Kaffee nach 1000 KIlometern....:vik::vik::vik:

Stecken noch ein Gummi weg und schärfen die Haken...:q

............................Stock wir brauchen einen Stock..............................

OP Termin und die Pennen.....alter Schwede.....wer soll dann den Votka trinken ?? Bolle ist ja auch nicht da....#c#c#c


----------



## Mefotom (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Petri Jan,

aber lass uns auch noch ein paar drin.

Mike Du wirst die ganze Fahrt auf der Trage liegen und nach Kaffee rufen.

Thomas


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Morgen Ihr Angelgeilenfischers,

wer ist denn schon alles am Donnerstag oben????#h

Gibt es schon einen Plan????

Mike: alles Jute und immer hübsch langsam sonst wird der 
*Ouzo warm|rolleyes#t*

Grüssle CD


----------



## burki62 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Waldemar schrieb:


> hee, sollte ich von dem abreisetermin auch was wissen??|kopfkrat
> donnerstag 18:00 zelte aufbauen??:g
> abfahrt nach dem mittagsschlaf??
> müssen wir noch|bla:.
> da brauch ich ja am donnerstag garnicht mehr die pferde aus den stall holen.


 

wie jetzt, weisste noch nix davon?
du selbst hast mir doch was von donnerstag erzählt und wenn andrejäger sich schon mal von seiner firmer lösen kann, dann sollten wir das nutzen
wir haben so auf 15.00 orientiert, wenn es bei dir auch geht?
will heute nachmittag noch das boot soweit klar machen.
alles raus, watt nich mutt und dann schleifzeug rein.
werd wohl auch noch kurz ins ausland und sprit holen.


----------



## Reisender (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Mefotom schrieb:


> Petri Jan,
> 
> aber lass uns auch noch ein paar drin.
> 
> ...



Klar Schwester Mefotom, ich hoffe du hast wieder dein Kleidchen an und ne Schleife im Haar....|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Reisender (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Ist der Jan heute nich am Bodden ??
Mal sehen was der zu erzählen hat wenn er wieder da ist !!#h


----------



## Mecki (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Raubfischjäger,

Heute hatten wir unser Raubfisch-Pokalangeln. Es waren leider nur 9 Angler von 32 da. Es könnte sein, dass der leicht Regen den wir bis ca. 7.30 hatten, Grund für die mangelte Beteiligung war. Alles Schönwetterangler. Das nur am Rande.
Um 7.30 Uhr Wathosen an und rein ins Wasser. Um 11 Uhr raus aus dem Wasser. 
Es wurden 2 Hechte gefangen. Was meint Ihr wer den Wanderpokal und somit den 1.Platz gemacht hat. Krümel ( Katrin)  mit einem Hecht von 86 cm. Ich hatte ja am 11.09 geschrieben das Sie immer die dicken Hechte fängt. Also harte Konkurrenz. 

Ich freue mich auch schon riesig aufs Wochenende. 

Gruß Mecki


----------



## uer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



> *Ist der Jan heute nich am Bodden ??
> *Mal sehen was der zu erzählen hat wenn er wieder da ist !!#h


 *der war und dat mit dickerchen * bin gerade zurück & das test WE war erfolgreich, heute nocheinmal 65, 75, 90, 95 & 105cm, :vik:
also der pokalverteidigung steht nichts mehr im wege, 

alle die in diesem jahr nicht beim treffen sein können - die hechte sind los & ihr verpasst echt was - schade; 

übrigens war das wetter heut einfach #6 den wetterbericht kann man wirklich nicht immer glauben, 

also bis zum WE - #h


@ Schwedenfahrer08

deine karten sind ab donnerstag für eine woche gültig, wie abgesproch hat mecki die karten,


----------



## Magnumwerfer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Jan ein dickes Petri heil zu deinen Fängen!

Habe gerade noch mal die Seite eins angeschaut, ich muß scheinbar schwimmen(keinBoot), um euch die Hechte an die Haken zu hängen:c

:gJungs ich bin so voller Vorfreude#h


----------



## Mecki (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo,

dann konnten wir ja keine Hechte fangen, wenn Jan die schon aus dem Wasser gezogen hat.:c

Gruß Mecki #h


----------



## Mecki (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Udo.

keine Bange. Du must nicht schwimmen. Ich denke mal Du kommst zu mir aufs Boot. Aber nur wenn Du nichts dagegen hast

Gru?ß Mecki


----------



## Magnumwerfer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Nee, ich bin gegen alles, kommt garnicht in frage#q

Spaß bei seite.


Ja sehr gerne, danke für dein Angebot. Dann fühle ich mich in sicheren Händen#h


----------



## Reisender (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Ein Meter stände mir auch mal gut zu Gesicht !!
Ich hoffe mal das ich auch einen bekomme....zumindest nur einen !!

Glückwunsch zu eueren Fängen !!

Und Krümel halte ich schon in schacht....|supergri|supergri|supergri ....binde ihr immer die schlechtesten Köder an die Rute.....:m :m :m mal sehen wie gut sie nun ist !! Aber wenn ich so überlege, dann bekommt sie bestimmt auch noch mit schitt Köder die größten......


----------



## Magnumwerfer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Bei Frauen kannste eh nichts machen|bla:


----------



## Reisender (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Bei Frauen kannste eh nichts machen|bla:




Klar doch....Mund halten und lernen wie sie das machen !! 
Dann alles machen was sie sagen und wieder alles machen wie die es machen !! Und immer nett und freundlich sein, dann beißen sie auch keinen !!

:m :m....Ja ja, ich habe viel gelernt über Frauen !!#h


----------



## Magnumwerfer (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Genau, und wenn Du dann alles nach Ihrem Geschmack getan hast(geschunden) und abends fix und foxi bist, vergiss ja nicht, ihr zu sagen: 
Schatzi das haben wir wieder gut gemacht:l

weil sonst....;+

Meine Frau ist da ja ganz anders:k


----------



## Reisender (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist da ja ganz anders:k




Tja, darum lasse ich auch immer zu hause !!
Außerdem fischt meine freundin auch nicht......also kann ich Lügen wie ich möchte !!:m:m:m


----------



## uer (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

so hier mal zum heiß machen :vik:​ 
http://img389.*ih.us/img389/8408/jasmunderbodden105cm.jpg​


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Man hat der ein prachtvollen Schwanz...........den Hecht meine Ich.#t

Herzlichen Glückwunsch#h

Ich will auch so einen.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Magnumwerfer (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Zwei tolle Hechte


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

EEhhhh..........richtig......... 2 tolle Hechte

Macht schon mächtig Lust aufs WE.#6|supergri


----------



## Mecki (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Das ist Katrin mit Ihrem Hecht. Gefangen am 11.10.


----------



## uer (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

mensch mecki - da muß ich mich ja am WE warm anziehen - #r der fängerin :vik:

habe gerade mal wieder den wetterbericht gesehen - 

wer hat dieses WE als termin ausgesucht |kopfkrat - wenn nur die hälfte an wetter kommt was angekündigt wird, dann sollten wir uns nen dauerplatz beim griechen buchen - :#2: + #g + :#2: + #g = :v - |muahah:

der terminaussucher bezahlt - :vik:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Aber Hallo .............:vik:
super Fisch.................Herzlichen Glückwunsch#h

Man da kommt Freude auf...........ich will los.

Grüssle CD


----------



## Mecki (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Jan,

ich weis nicht so recht. Aber ich glaube der Termin kam von Mike und Dir.#t
Freitag soll ein wenig Regen sein.:c Sonnabend soll es schön werden.|supergri So lange es nicht zu Windig wird kann gar nichts passieren. Also Kopf hoch und durch. 
Schmeißt nur die Harpune nicht ins Seegras. 
Die dicken Fische warten schon auf uns.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## Reisender (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Schöne Hechte.......nur wie schon im hintergrund der Dame zu sehen, 1.30 Meter ist die Marke die ich mit ansehen möchte !!

Also mögen die Hechte mit ihr sein, denn nur so bekomme ich so einen zu sehen !!  |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


Morgen noch mal kurz ins Krankenhaus um sich fit machen zu lassen und dann ab an die Beute.........*Grieche ich komme !! #h
*


----------



## uer (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



> Hallo Jan,
> 
> ich weis nicht so recht. Aber ich glaube der Termin kam von Mike und Dir.#t


 #d - #d der termin is auf mike's mist gewachsen  & der muß dann beim griechen grade stehen |muahah:

@ mecki, so wie es aussieht komme ich wohl mit dickerchern schon am freitag, ob unser 3. mann auch kann wissen wir leider nicht, nu wissen wir nicht was wir an unterkuft bräuchten, ein ferienhaus für eine nacht und nur 2 mann wäre dann schon ganz schön häftig,


----------



## Reisender (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Klar immer auf die armen alten Kranken ....|krach:

Ich werde ne Tüte Chips mit bringen zum Griechen, die können wir uns denn teilen !! :m  


Hey Jan.....#h

Schöner Hecht......wie oft hast du den eigentlich schon Aufgetaut ?? :z:z...der sieht ja schon ganz mitgenommen aus !!! |supergri


----------



## Reisender (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Moin JUngs und Mädels,

So ich fahre nun ins Krankenhaus um zu sehen was ich so da fangen kann !!


Wünsche euch einen schönen Tag, und bleibt mir saubär !! #h#h#h


----------



## Magnumwerfer (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Moin moin!

Katrin, Petri zum schönen Hecht#r

Leider ist mein kommen auch nicht mehr so sicher, habe heute Morgen ein geschwollenes Knie, mit dem es wohl unmöglich ist auf einem Boot zu fischen, auch die lange Fahrt wird so nicht gehen. Aber jetzt gehe ich erst mal zum Doc und lasse mir eine Überweisung zum Orthopeden geben, vielleicht kann er ja was absaugen und dann klappts doch. Drückt mir bitte alle die Daumen. 

Reisender, für Dich drücke ich auch ganz feste meine Daumen!#6

Grüße aus der Hallertau:m


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Jungs wünsche Euch beiden alles Gute|wavey: 
Denkt an die Dicken Hechte|rolleyes

Grüssle CD


----------



## Waldemar (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

wat nuu?|kopfkrat
schweigen im walde?|bigeyes

hier haben wohl einige die wettervorhersagen zu eifrig angesehen?:c


----------



## Mefotom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

@<magnumwerfer,

mach keinen Quatsch. Ich wünsche Dir das Beste fürs Knie und das alles Gut wird.

@waldemar

ich habe mir das Wetter angeschaut. Ist es nur der Regen oder auch der Wind?

Ich hoffe das Wetter das Fischen nicht zunichte macht. Wäre Schade.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## uer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

hi jungs, 

zur zeit wedelt es bei uns mächtig, kuckt hier es fehlen nur noch 60cm und wir saufen ab, |kopfkrat das sind locker 1,5m über normal, 
habe gerade in stralsund wegen meinem boot angerufen, der hafen meinte is noch alles im grünen bereich, sieht ja auch nich so schlecht da aus 

das sind die aussichten fürs WE 

freitag 

samstag/sonntag

da hatte ich schon schlechteres wetter |supergri

bis die tage -Jan


----------



## Mefotom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Jan,

danke für die Auskunft. Dann warten wir mal ab wie es wird.

Denk dran was für Euch Superwetter und Wellen kann uns Süsswassermatrosen schnell aus den Latschen kippen.:m

Bis am Wochenende!

Thomas


----------



## Magnumwerfer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hauptsache mein Auto bleibt morgen trocken... äh...ich meine natürlich von innen.|bigeyes

Ich wollte mal eine Faradtour von Passau nach Wien machen, als wir nach 600km Anfahrt in Passau ankamen, war der Pegel ca. einen Meter unter Höchststand der sich dann am nächsten Tag einstellte, als das Wasser kurz vor der Einfahrt der Tiefgarage war, in dem sich mein Auto befand, packten wir so schnell wie es ging und traten die Flucht nach vorne an. Das war das Jahrhunderthochwasser 2002 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donauhochwasser_2002

So was möchte ich nicht noch mal erleben, also zieht da oben bitte schnell den Stöpsel raus, doch lasst noch was Wasser zum fischen drinnen|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

das wasser hat die stege erreicht hoffe es geht bis morgen früh zurück sonst ist mit slippen essig.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Jungs wünsche Euch beiden alles Gute|wavey:
> Denkt an die Dicken Hechte|rolleyes
> 
> Grüssle CD


 
:kMach ich:k

Danke!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Jungs man hört ja in den Nachrichten nichts Gutes um Rügen.

Wie sieht die Wetterlage den nun wirklich aus?

Habe echte Befürchtungen das dieses mal nicht wird mit dem Hechte jagen,oder???#t#t

Grüssle Cd


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Peter, kannst du mal anrufen, bin wieder zu hause !!

Handy geht keiner ran......|supergri


Moin Jungs, 

Bin wieder aus dem Krankenhaus, muß moch noch schonen, aber ich habe alles gut überstanden !!

Der Doc hat einen Totalverschluß des Herzkranzgefäßes wieder aufmachen können, da bin ich aber ganz nah an Beipässen vorbei gesegelt !! Ich hatte wieder mal glück wie sach ""


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Jungs/Mädels

*Ich muß alles mit Mecki klären, wenn wir genaueres wissen, werden wir es hier einstellen !!*

#h


----------



## Magnumwerfer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Ich wollte um 04:30 los, macht bitte schnell!


----------



## uer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

hi nu m macht mal nicht solche panik  - es gibt zwar für stralsund hier keine werte aber was für greiswald zutrifft sollte für stralsund auch gelten, es wird gegenüber heute zu WE viel weniger wind :k, schlecht ist es nur für die die morgen schon angeln wollten, dat wird sehr schwer, ;+

@ esox02, das wasser war am letzten WE schon fast an der oberkante der stege, ca. 15cm haben nur gefehlt, ich bin der meinung, das etwas mehr wasser im hafenbecken von altefähr besser zum slipen ist,


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Also startet das TREFFEN AUF RÜGEN........

Ich bin ja auch zuversichtlich, denn es kommt immer anders wie man denkt !|supergri

Ich denke mal, das die Jungs sich da besser auskennen als ich zum beispiel der 1000 Kilometer weit weg ist !! #h#h


----------



## Master_Bown (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hi Leute ich lese schon die ganze Zeit gespannt mit hier im Thread, da ich Morgen auch wieder nach Altefähr will. Morgen Nachmittag werden wir die 700 km in Angriff nehmen und hoffen natürlich auf den lieben Petrus! :l

Ich hoffe nur das Wetter wird wirklich besser werden, ich habe echt schon nen bissl Muffensaußen, meine sind ja doch 700 km.
Vielleicht sieht man den Ein oder Anderen mal #h

Grüße


----------



## burki62 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> Also startet das TREFFEN AUF RÜGEN........
> 
> Ich bin ja auch zuversichtlich, denn es kommt immer anders wie man denkt !|supergri
> 
> Ich denke mal, das die Jungs sich da besser auskennen als ich zum beispiel der 1000 Kilometer weit weg ist !! #h#h


 
jooo, ich hoffe auch, dass jemand hier die wetterentwicklung gut im blick hat und eine rechtzeitige warnung abgibt!

|wavey:burki


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Na dann los, hoffentlich geht das Jut........

Wäre echt Schade...........machen uns auch morgen vorm auf den Weg#h

Eine Seefahrt die ist Lustig eine Seefahrt die ist schön ja da kann man manche Angler mit Wellen kämpfen sehen.

Gilt nicht für uns, die Macht ist mit uns.|rolleyes
Bis denne CD


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

*Wir kommen auch !!!!*

Bei Wind und Wetter klingt das Fliegerlieddddddd.......

Die harten kommen in denn Gartennnnnnnnnn.....Und wir sind härter .....


*Auf zu Gott die Hölle Brennt !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mefotom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Ich hoffe das auch. Wenn nicht machen wir Watangeln ohne Wathose. Die Wassertemperatur geht ja noch.|supergri

drücken wir uns mal alle die Daumen, dass das Wetter so wird wie es im Wetterbericht angesagt wird. 
Dann wird alles Gut.

Thomas


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

*GO** Rügen...*


----------



## Mefotom (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

yes we can!!!!!!!


----------



## uer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

jungs​ 
*der grieche soll auch 48 h für uns offen haben *​ 
wenn wir genug :#2: + #g getrunken haben bis wir :v müssen, dann können wir auch #: fahren,
ihr wisst doch - in solchen zustand ist man auch hart gegen sich selbst​ 
|muahah:​


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



uer schrieb:


> jungs​
> *der grieche soll auch 48 h für uns offen haben *​
> wenn wir genug :#2: + #g getrunken haben bis wir :v müssen, dann können wir auch #: fahren,
> ihr wisst doch - in solchen zustand ist man auch hart gegen sich selbst​
> |muahah:​






Genau Jan......sowas hält uns nicht ab, und ich Wette drauf das wir eine gute 3bft bekommen und schön ruhig auf dem Wasser dümpeln werden und die Mamas zu uns ins Boot ziehen werden !!....
:m


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Jungs wenn ich das so lese..............sind wir alle Suizid gefährdet#d#d

Egal der Ouzo macht dat schon jut

Wenn die Möwen auf das Wasser krachen, Angler durch die Lüfte
Reiern, Boote Kiel oben treiben und die Fähren legen nicht ab,
dann ja dann ist Raubfisch Cup.

In diesem Sinne wir sind dabei.#t

Grüssle CD


----------



## Mecki (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Männer.

Ich denke auch, dass wir es angehen sollten. Morgen soll der Wind schon weniger werden. Am Freitag 3 – 4 Windstärken sind noch OK.  Vom Regen der zwischen durch mal runter kommen soll lassen wir uns doch nicht verjagen. Oder ?  
Und dann ist da noch der Grieche. Der hat sein Lager aufgefüllt weil er weis, dass Ihr kommt. Wollt Ihr Ihn darauf sitzen lassen? Das könnt Ihr nicht machen.
Also Petri Heil und Dicke Fische 

Mecki


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Jungs wenn ich das so lese..............sind wir alle Suizid gefährdet#d#d
> 
> Egal der Ouzo macht dat schon jut
> 
> ...





|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:




Also los zum Bodden ......:m


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Sputnik4711 weiß auch schon bescheid...der kommt direkt aus Kiel zum Treffen !!

Alles gesalzen, meine Stants sitzen perfekt und ich bin soweit wieder Fit, also was soll uns da noch passieren ??

Ich habe um mein Leben gebangt und nun werde ich mich auf das Treffen vorbereiten !!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hier schneit es, soll ich euch morgen etwas Schnee mitbringen? 
Durch den Schee ins Wasser, also erst erfrieren um dann abzusaufen|supergri

Toll:lwir sind verrückt:g


----------



## Mecki (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Magnumwerfer

Den Schnee kannst da lassen.#d Aber ein bischen verrückt ist immer gut.


Gruß Peter


----------



## uer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

im letzten jahr wollten welche sogar bei minus 10 grad & schweres treibeis das treffen durchziehen & waren mehr als enttäuscht das wir das nicht gemacht haben, 

was ist da schon etwas regen (8-10 stunden |kopfkrat)


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



uer schrieb:


> im letzten jahr wollten welche sogar bei minus 10 grad & schweres treibeis das treffen durchziehen & waren mehr als enttäuscht das wir das nicht gemacht haben,
> 
> was ist da schon etwas regen (8-10 stunden |kopfkrat)




Genau....ich freue mich schon wie Hulla, endlich mal wieder Bleie ins Wasser werfen und hoffen das es keinen Fisch trifft


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Na und......Wasser von Oben und Unten.......wat solls die Peitsche muss ran an den Fisch.

Und dann zum Griechen Kriechen, wat gibt es schöneres, mit Klammen Fingern einen kalten Ouso schlürfen.

Unglaublich und ich darf das auch erleben mit erleben .....ich könnte Heulen Danke Danke|kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Na und......Wasser von Oben und Unten.......wat solls die Peitsche muss ran an den Fisch.
> 
> Und dann zum Griechen Kriechen, wat gibt es schöneres, mit Klammen Fingern einen kalten Ouso schlürfen.
> 
> Unglaublich und ich darf das auch erleben mit erleben .....ich könnte Heulen Danke Danke|kopfkrat




Nichts zu danken, die erste Pulle geht auf mich !! |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Jungs ich lege mich jetzt schlafen...........und Träume von Leeren Flaschen.

Habe glaub ich.......ja ne is Klar.....nen Griechenkoller

Bis Morgen CD


----------



## uer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

habe gerade mit mecki telefoniert, zur sicherheit sollten wir uns noch ne gummihose mitbringen, sollte es doch einen tag zu windig werden kennt er noch schöne stellen wo man von land aus auf meister esox erfolgreich angeln kann, 

also wer will und noch solch teil zu liegen hat - mitbringen -


----------



## Reisender (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Dann mal schöne Träume von schönen Hechtdamen !!


----------



## Dirk_001 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo alle,

Wetter: heute Nacht mittlere Sturmflut mit 1,5m über Normal mit Windstärken von 8-9 :v
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/nachri..._artikel_komplett.phtml?param=news&id=2581128

@Mecki: les mal deine PNs #h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Gülden geht die Sonne auf,Silberwölcken fliegen,frisch gef.... steht Mama auf, der Papa fährt nach Rügen.

Noch wenige Stunden und geht dat los.

Freu Freu auch wenn das Wetter bescheiden aus sieht:#q:v

Grüssle CD und Kollegen


----------



## Reisender (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Morgen Sonnenschein mit leichtem Wind.....:l

Das ist meine Vorhersage !!

Heute tobt sich der kleine möchte gern Sturm noch mal aus ud dann wird alles gut .....

So ich geh nun mal in die Kapelle zum Beten !! #h#h

Wir sehen uns auf Rügen....!!|wavey:


----------



## Mefotom (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Eure Worte in Gottes Ohr!

Ich will endlich auf mal auf die Bodden, das habe ich schon länger mal vor.

Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter so wird wie es angekündigt ist.

Bis morgen!

Thomas


----------



## Reisender (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Wird es werden Tom, wirst sehen !!

Ich habe schon mal die Adresse von den Wetter Fröschen Notiert, da werden wir dann aufschlagen und Zielübungen machen mit Bleiköpfen |supergri |supergri

Ich dackel nun mal zum Doktore und schau mal was die so sagt !!

Die Luft auf Rügen ist sehr gut für Kranke und Saarländer.......:l:l


----------



## HD4ever (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

viel Erfolg wünsche ich euch !!!! #h


----------



## Master_Bown (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hey Leutz,

über Nacht hat sich die Vorhersage zumind. bei Wetter-Online wieder verschlechtert. Wetter.com zeigt konstant 3-4, aber Wetter-Online zum Sam ne fette 5 und Mittags auch :c

Was meint ihr??


----------



## uer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

morgens, 
habe gerade mit mecki telefoniert, der ist jetzt aufen weg nach altefähr und holt infos ein ob überhaupt boote ausgegeben werden und was die da vor ort sagen, also erst mal abwarten, dauert ca. 1 std dann wollte er zurück rufen, 

also mein boot ist i.o. nach aussage vom hafenmeister :vik:

so sieht es bei uns zur zeit aus


----------



## Mecki (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo

alles bestens. Das Wasser soll bis heute Abend um 80 cm sinken. Wind ist kaum. Einige Angler habe ich schon wieder auf dem Sund gesehen. Sogar mit kleinem Schlauchboot.

Keine Bange alles wird Gut.

Gruß von der Küste 
Mecki|wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

...ich wünsche Euch viele dicke Fische...
...gerade nach dem Sturm sollte was gehen...
...viel Spaß...


----------



## Mefotom (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Mecki,

nicht das Ihr uns 1000km fahren lässt um eine Hafenrundfahrt zu machen.|supergri

Oder um uns den Griechen zu zeigen.|supergri

Alles klar, dann machen wir uns heute Abend auf den Weg.

Wir sehen uns dann morgen.

Thomas


----------



## Reisender (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Wir brauchen Wasser um zu fischen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Alles andere sind Fischwagen, Real Läden, Fischstände und sonstige wo man Fisch einen zuschmeißt und wir ihn fangen können !!#h


Ich bin super gespannt, und lasse mich nicht aufhalten !! |wavey:

Tom, ne Hafenrundfahrt soll auch Prickelnd sein !!


----------



## HD4ever (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

grad im TV gesehen was da los war/ist an der Küste mit Sturm, Hochwasser usw |uhoh:
muß ja aber nichts heißen wenn ihr bei strammen Nordwind irgendwo im Süden im Bodden fischt |rolleyes
bin gespannt auf eure Bilder und Berichte


----------



## uer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

hi #h, 

mecki war schneller wie ich, 

also ihr wisst es ja schon, alles wird gut  er hat mir per mms ein bild geschickt, bekomme es aber irgendwie nicht hier rein, es ist dor in altefähr echt ententeich, was ich bei uns nicht sagen kann, obwohl der wind langsam abgenommen hat, 

übrigens, esox02 steht mit seinem boot auch schon bereit zum slipen - sagt mecki, der will morgen der erste sein glaube ich 

also bis morgen jungs,


----------



## Master_Bown (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Das hört sich doch schonmal ganz gut an. Hoffentlich wird es besser. Um 15:00 gehts bei mir los in Richtung Altefähr.

Ich wünsche Euch gute Fänge und bestes Wetter. Danke für die Infos bezügl. Wetter.

Vielleicht trifft man ja mal den Ein oder Anderen, auch wenn ich nicht am AB-Cup teilnehme.

PS: der mit dem schönen Aufkleber in der Heckscheibe #h


----------



## Lausitzerangler (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo wir fahren auch 16.00 Uhr los ;-)

Bin zwar kein Cup-Teilnehmer aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf dem Wasser.

Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen ein erfolgreiches Angeln auf dem Bodden dieses Wochenende.

P.s. Ich bin der mit dem Tarn-Floating-Anzug


----------



## uer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

so sieht es zur zeit in altefähr aus, da wird sogar schon wieder mit kleinen booten gesegelt :k

im rechten bild ist esox02 sein boot zu sehen & ich sag doch der steht gaaaanz vorne an der slip  der soll sich zur zeit im stralsunder hafen rumtreiben und die barsche ärgern, :m

Jan


----------



## Reisender (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Auf zum Cup der guten Hoffnung !!

Auto ist schon beladen......Reiseproviant ist auch schon an Bord.

So nun noch ruhen und los zum Tom, der Zeichnet schon dicke Hecht Damen auf der Straße habe ich mir sagen lassen !!:m:m:m:m


----------



## Jirko (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

...viel glück, spaß und vor allem ein paar stramme pikebüchsen #6 #h


----------



## MOORLA (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

da schließe ich mich an! super viel erfolg !!


----------



## HD4ever (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

wo bleiben die Berichte ??? |supergri
hoffe ihr wurdet alle nicht weg gepustet !


----------



## burki62 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

hi leuts,

hoffe ihr habt uns nicht zu sehr vermisst.
die arbeit wächst uns gerade über den kopf, so waren wir nicht ganz so traurig gewesen, nicht bei euch sein zu können, als wir die wettervorhersage verfolgten.
wenn ich das jetzt so beobachte, ist es wohl doch nicht so schlimm gekommen, wie vorausgesagt?
wie dem auch sei, die termine stehen und die zeit wird knapp
jeden tag 12 std., aber heute werde ich wohl früher schluss machen.
hoffe, ihr hattet gute erfolge und viel spass!

gruss burki


----------



## Mecki (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

heute mal ein kurzen Bericht vom Raubfisch Cup. Läuft super Wetter ist auch ok. #6 Wir haben einige schöne Esox überlisten können. Der Record liegt zur Zeit bei 1,14m, hat das Team von Jan gefangen.:vik:

Gruß Mecki


----------



## uer (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

so esoxliebhaber #h

nur mal so kurz am rande, 

der 3. AB Raubfischcup ist sehr erfolgreich heute gegen 12 uhr beendet worden, :vik:
die meisten werden wohl noch unterwegs nach hause sein - auf diesen wege jungs fahrt langsam u. kommt gut an - 

so wie mecki schon geschrieben hat, wir hatten 3 tage richtig geiles angelwetter, was ja so nicht unbedingt zu erwarten war, es wurde sogar wirklich gut #:, 
einen kleinen bericht mit bildern werde ich morgen (wenn ich es schaffe |rotwerden) hier einstellen, also habt noch ein bissel geduld, 

bis dann - :s


----------



## Mefotom (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich erst einmal bei den Organisatoren bedanken.

Es waren 2 Superangeltage und mein Persönlich größter Hecht(98cm) habe ich nebenbei auch noch gefangen.

Bericht und Bilder kommen Morgen.

Besonders bei Mecki unserem Guide und Christian unserem Kapitän möchte ich mich besonders bedanken.

Thomas


----------



## Mefotom (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo,

so der Bericht des 1. Tages findet Ihr hier.

www.kutter-board.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=600&p=8018#p8018

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Reisender (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Was mich besonders freut, es wurden alle Hechte gefangen die ich am Grund fest gebunden hatte.

Leider konnte ich aus gesundheitlichen gründen nicht alles mit machen, so das ich auch keinen einfluß auf Jan seinen 1,14 Meter Hecht hatte, denn denn hatte ich eingentlich für Krümel am Boden verankert !! Na ja, leider hat Jan ihn gefunden und somit Gratulation an Jan.....:q:q:q

Wetter Klasse, wein wenig Regen hatte ich noch mit Mecki gelassen, denn wir wollten ja keine Weicheier erziehen, daher kam noch ein wenig Nässe von oben !!

Beim nächsten Treffen sollten wir in ein Fischrestaurante gehen, denn wir wußten ja nicht das die Jungs weder Zahlen behalten können noch was sie bestellt haben !!#d#d#d#d

Daher sind die Kellner fast verzweifelt als sie das Essen 8x hin und her schieben mußten bis dann alle ihr (na ich weiß nicht genau) Essen hatten !!

Im ganzen habe ich nur Posetive sachen übers treffen gehört, die die Negativ drüber reden, Tauchen heute noch unterm Boot....#c

Da ich ne Eisenbahnbrücke auf einen meiner Blinker gefangen habe möchte ich nur am rande erwähnen !!

Ja ja Gerd....Der Zug kommt #h#h


----------



## nixe1 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> Was mich besonders freut, es wurden alle Hechte gefangen die ich am Grund fest gebunden hatte.
> 
> Leider konnte ich aus gesundheitlichen gründen nicht alles mit machen, so das ich auch keinen einfluß auf Jan seinen 1,14 Meter Hecht hatte, denn denn hatte ich eingentlich für Krümel am Boden verankert !! Na ja, leider hat Jan ihn gefunden und somit Gratulation an Jan.....:q:q:q
> 
> ...


ja leider mit 10 minütiger verspätung....eben DB:q:q:q aber dein drill war klasse.....das hat gerd mir erzählt und wir haben uns deswegen schon gekugelt


----------



## Reisender (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Tja, ich kann sagen, das mir Heiß und dann wieder Kalt wurde.....und der Irre schreit noch da kommt der Zug....!!

Ich habe mir schon ausgerechnet wie lange ich brauche um ihn zum stehen bringe !!|supergri |supergri

Im nach hinein kamm den der gedanke..........Strom Blinker nasse Schnur|kopfkrat |kopfkrat...na ja es ging alles gut, und meinen Blinker hatte ich auch wieder !!


----------



## uer (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

hi mike,#h

bist ja auch gut zu hause angekommen - wie man lesen kann 



> Im nach hinein kamm den der gedanke..........Strom Blinker nasse Schnur|kopfkrat |kopfkrat...na ja es ging alles gut, und meinen Blinker hatte ich auch wieder !!


 
naja für einen der es eh schon ganz dolle mit dem herzen hat:c, wäre doch die kombination genau das richtige gewesen um alles wieder auf vordermann zu bringen :q

kleiner bericht & bilder von unseren 3 tagen aufen boot kommt heute noch, 

#h #h


----------



## Reisender (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Auch wenn ich sehr Enttäuscht war das ich nicht so fischen konnte, ich würde die Tour immer wieder machen !!

Zumindest hat es wieder mal ein vorteil gehabt, denn die Luft hat mir mein Augenlicht wieder gegeben. So war das schon auf Fehmarn, wo ich sehr schlechte sicht hatte !!

Und ich freue mich besonders für den Mefotom, denn der konnte seinen besten Hecht Fangen !!

Und bevor ich ins Gras beiße werde ich euch noch oft Nerven....und das ist eine Drohung Jungs und Mädels !!#h#h#h#h


----------



## Mecki (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Mike,

darum möchte ich auch gebeten haben und hoffe, dass Du beim 4.AB- Raubfisch besser drauf bist. Ich freue mich schon drauf.
Am Sonntag wollten wir ja eigentlich die 1,14m knacken oder zu mindest noch 2 Esox ziehen.
Hat leider nicht geklappt.#d Kristian hatte einen schönen Esox verloren und Udo konnte den Biss auch nicht umsetzen. 
Sonst wäre der Pokal doch nach Stralsund gegangen.:q
Nichts des do Trotz wahren es 3 tolle Tage. 



Jan warte noch mit Deinem Bericht. Ich bekomme noch ein paar Bilder die Du dann mit einsetzen kannst.

Gruß
Mecki


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Sevus Leutz,

wir sind auch wieder gut in Frankfurt angekommen, meinem Kumpel geht es schon wieder viel Besser !!!#6  Und auch ihm hatte es sehr gefallen, bloß schade das es ihn so erwischt hatte, das er nicht einmal zum Angeln raus konnte !!!

Hatte mich wieder riesig über die Crew gefreut, und auch auf die Neuen, die ich wieder einmal kennen lernen durfte !!!

Der Raubfisch Cup wird von Jahr zu Jahr besser !!!


----------



## Reisender (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Mecki schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> 
> darum möchte ich auch gebeten haben und hoffe, dass Du beim 4.AB- Raubfisch besser drauf bist. Ich freue mich schon drauf.
> Am Sonntag wollten wir ja eigentlich die 1,14m knacken oder zu mindest noch 2 Esox ziehen.
> ...





Zum nächsten Treffen komme ich mit eigenen Boot !!


----------



## Reisender (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hey.....

Bitte alle Bilder an meiner einer !! 

mikedalock@gmx.de

Da ich gerne was zusammen stellen möchte für euch !!

:vik::vik:


----------



## uer (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

hi ralf #h

schön das ihr beide auch gut zu hause angekommen seid, 

es ist wirklich schade gewesen das dein kumpel wegen krankheit nicht mit raus konnte & sich seinen traumfisch für die wand fangen konnte, aber er will ja in diesem jahr noch einmal hoch kommen, sag ihm ich werde dann mein bestes geben damit er seinen meter + fängt, 

@ mecki

ich schreibe dann morgen im laden weiter wenn du mir die bilder geschickt hast, schick die mal an angeln-nord-ost@email.de 
ich hoffe mal das es auch bilder von katrin mit hecht gibt, 

bin mittwoch wieder in altefähr, habe bei lingrön angerufen wegen dem motor, es kommt ein schlosser rüber, wenn der den motor hinbekommt will ich noch raus fahren, kannste & willste dann mit ? wenn nicht könnten wir uns aber eventuell doch noch treffen wegen dem kartengeld - was sagst du dazu, 



@ mike


> Zum nächsten Treffen komme ich mit eigenen Boot !!


denk drann hier brauchste nen führerschein see, :vik: wenn du mit mehr wie 5ps kommst & die wirste dringend brauchen, |sagnix warum 

#h #h


----------



## Reisender (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Jan bis dahin fahre ich Butterdampfer !!:vik: :vik:

Und die haben mehr wie 5 Pferde......#6


----------



## Magnumwerfer (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

#hHallo Ihr!

Wir sind nun auch wieder Zuhause angekommen, es war noch richtig gut auf Rügen. An den Kreidefelsen wäre ich fast verdurstet, hatte vorher Matjes gegessen und wir hatten nichts zu trinken mitgenommen|kopfkrat, dank meiner Zähigkeit(nicht kaputt zu kriegen) hatten wir es aber doch noch bis zur nächsten Kneipe geschafft. 

Beim nächsten R. C. zieht euch alle warm an, da fange ich dann die Hechte:m Würde am liebsten gleich wieder rauf fahren, leider ruft nun erst mal wieder die Pflicht.

Liebe Grüße an alle!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Leute,wollte mich auch nochmal bei allen Organisatoren des
RC ganz herzlich bedanken.

War einfach super und bedarf einer dringenden Wiederholung.

Werde diese Angelgegend nochmal mit meiner Crew vorher eingehend besuchen müssen:q:q:q hat uns aber einen super Spaß gemacht.

Jan dir nochmal ein danke das wir nicht ganz so Blind durch die Gegend Fahren mussten.
Sind doch ganz schöne Dimensionen, der Boddenbereich.
Grüssle Claus nebst Crew...Olli-Benni


----------



## Reisender (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Schönes Foto hast du als Avatrar.......

Gruß an deine Frau, ist echt eine klasse für sich !!#6 #6

Werde mich freuen euch wieder zu sehen zum Pfingsttreffen auf Fehmarn |wavey:
Sowas wie euch beide ist eine Bereicherung aller Treffen !!:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

ist denn schon wieder pfingsten?????


----------



## Reisender (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



esox02 schrieb:


> ist denn schon wieder pfingsten?????




Bald Gerd....es geht wieder schneller wie man denkt !! |wavey:

Ich plane noch ein kleinen Boots-Cup, wollen doch mal sehen ob wir nicht unser Essen selber Fangen können für den Abend !!..#6


----------



## Magnumwerfer (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> Ich plane noch ein kleinen Boots-Cup, wollen doch mal sehen ob wir nicht unser Essen selber Fangen können für den Abend !!..#6


 
Jau, mach mal:l, vielleicht kann ich ja auch und gib mir bitte deine Homepage Adresse|kopfkrat

Nun will ich auch Euch den Organisatoren für euren eifrigen Einsatz danken. Danke!:g#h 

Und auch einen besonderen Dank an meine Bootscrew, das Ihrs mit mir solange ausgehalten habt#6 ich würde sicherlich immer wieder mit euch auf ein Boot gehen. 

Und noch einen Dank an alle Beteiligten weil Ihr mich so herzlich aufgenommen habt. 

#h


----------



## uer (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

hi schwedenfahrer08 nebs besatzung #h

schön das auch ihr wieder gut zu hause angekommen seit #6



> Jan dir nochmal ein danke das wir nicht ganz so Blind durch die Gegend Fahren mussten.
> Sind doch ganz schöne Dimensionen, der Boddenbereich.


 ist doch selbstverständlich bei einem solchen treffen  
im übrigen, habe gestern meinen motor machen lassen & bin danach noch einmal mit nem kumpel zur rinne gefahren wo du ralf erfolgreich um nen hecht herrumangeln lassen hast (du musst dir unbedingt nen anderen anker kaufen - jan seiner hat gehalten) :q -  hatten noch 3 sehr gute nachläufer & 3 stück an bord bitten dürfen, dabei war der größte gute 90cm, 
claus - ich hoffe wir sehen uns bals wieder - eventuell zum trolling #h #h


----------



## Mefotom (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Auch von mir noch einmal an Alle die das Treffen organisiert haben einen großen Dank.

Die Arbeit von Euch war große Klasse.

Nächstes Jahr werde ich, sofern nicht die Welt untergeht, wieder dabei sein.


Thomas


----------



## Mecki (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo AB- Raubfisch-Cup Freunde und die, 
die es werden wollen #h

Super das Ihr alle wieder gut zu Hause angekommen seit. 
Auch wenn der Eine oder Andere mit uns Stralsundern Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten hatte, ;+ war es doch ein tolles Wochenende. Ich hoffe auch, dass wir uns im nächsten Jahr in alter Frische wieder sehen. Mike pflege Dich und Deinen Körper damit Du beim nächsten Treff auch nen dicken Fisch fängst.#a Es muss ja nicht der größte sein Wenn das nächste mal der Greifswalder Bodden dran sein sollte, keine Angst, da gibt es keine Brücken.

Viele Grüße von uns Stralsunder die mit Euch gemeinsam gefischt haben. |wavey:|wavey:
Wir werden das nächste mal wieder mit von der Partie sein.

Bis dahin bleibt Gesund
Petri Heil Mecki


----------



## Mefotom (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Gab es Kommunikationsschwierigkeiten?

Bei uns aber nicht.

Für mich war es ein Treffen ohne Probleme mit lauter netten Leuten.

Ansonsten auf ein neues in 2010.

Thomas


----------



## Reisender (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Wer wollte denn noch nach Schweden zum Sommensee ??




Bilder ich brauche noch Bilder !!

Wer hat noch 5-8 schöne Bilder ???

Dann auf mikedalock@gmx.de senden Bütte !!



Und wie um die Hechte rum geangelt ?? Der Gerd hat mich genau zum größten geführt, und denn konnte ich auch fangen !!


Hier das Luder in voller größe !!:vik:


----------



## Mefotom (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

:q Dein Drill des Lebens.

Nur der Zug wollte nicht rangehen. Anderer Köder wäre besser gewesen.

Thomas


----------



## HD4ever (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

bis ja schon sooo gespannt auf den Bericht und die Bilder ... |bla:


----------



## uer (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

claus - hier ist der 90ziger von gestern 

http://img199.*ih.us/img199/6502/211009003bearb.jpg​


----------



## Magnumwerfer (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Petri zu deinem Fisch Jan! #6

Mit einem 90er hätte ich mich auch schon gerne um einen cm verbessert, leider hats bei mir nur zu einem 55er gereicht|uhoh:


Mike, mit dieser Rute hättest Du den Zug bestimmt gefangen.:vik:


----------



## Magnumwerfer (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

...und wenigstens einen Hecht habe ich Fotografiert, das war im Hafen von Klein Zicker.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Danke Dir Jan ........tolles Bild.........wir sehen uns bald wieder|wavey:

Sitze am Samstag mit Olli und anderen Angelverrückten wieder zusammen.Und dann wird geschnackt.#6

Hätten eigentlich einen kleinen Clip für You Tube machen können.Vom RC und den tollen Fischen.

Der Anker ist schon in Arbeit, war auch ein Shit mit dem Ding.

Grüssle an alle Claus


----------



## Magnumwerfer (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Tiefenkarten

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=167980


----------



## krümel (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo,

letzte Woche hatte ich etwas Stress, deshalb äußere ich mich jetzt erst zum Raubfisch Cup.

Eigentlich gibt es auch nicht viel zu sagen, ausser :
*Es war suuuuper !!!!!!!!:m*

Ihr seid wirklich eine gute Truppe und ich habe mich absolut wohl bei Euch gefühlt. Besser kann man ( Frau) nicht aufgenommen werden.
Es waren drei schöne Tage mit hohem Spaßfaktor.

Danke an die Organisatoren !!! #6

Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Jahr wieder .


Viele Grüße
Krümel


----------



## Mefotom (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

@krümel,

das stimmt, besonders wenn von einer Frau gezeigt wird wie man(Mann) Hechte fängt.

Nachträglich noch einmal Petri Heil.

Grüße aus dem Saarland
Thomas


----------



## Mecki (14. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2010*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich will nur mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen. Auch wenn noch ein bisschen Zeit ist.
Wann und wo wollen wir im nächsten Jahr das 4. Raubfischtreffen machen? Im Frühjahr oder wieder im Oktober. Als Gewässer schlage ich mal den Greifswalder Bodden vor. Wollen wir die Peene mit beangeln? Dann können wir In und Um Greifswald Quartiere suchen. Oder lieber Greifswalder Bodden und Ostsee. Dann sollten wir uns auf rügener Seite was suchen.
Der Greifswalder Bodden ist ein ganz schönes Stück größer. OK bis dahin

Gruß aus Stralsund
Mecki


----------



## Reisender (14. November 2009)

*AW: 4 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2010*



Mecki schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich will nur mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen. Auch wenn noch ein bisschen Zeit ist.
> Wann und wo wollen wir im nächsten Jahr das 4. Raubfischtreffen machen? Im Frühjahr oder wieder im Oktober. Als Gewässer schlage ich mal den Greifswalder Bodden vor. Wollen wir die Peene mit beangeln? Dann können wir In und Um Greifswald Quartiere suchen. Oder lieber Greifswalder Bodden und Ostsee. Dann sollten wir uns auf rügener Seite was suchen.
> ...




Egal wo, hauptsachen die Brücken sind nicht in meiner Wurfweite !!:vik:

Wo wir das erste Treffen gemacht haben war es auch schön !!


----------



## uer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Für alle die gerne wissen wollen wie unser Treffen war und eventuell am nächsten Treffen auch teilnehmen wollen,
kann sich 
hier 
ein paar Fotos ansehen. 

Habe zwar nicht von allen Teilnehmern welche bekommen, was eigentlich schade ist, aber auch diese, vermitteln einen Eindruck vom Treffen glaube ich. 

#h #h

PS: Nachsicht mit meiner Seite, ist noch im Aufbau & wird täglich mehrmals geändert. :q


----------



## Reisender (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*



uer schrieb:


> Für alle die gerne wissen wollen wie unser Treffen war und eventuell am nächsten Treffen auch teilnehmen wollen,
> kann sich
> hier
> ein paar Fotos ansehen.
> ...




Danke Jan für deine Mühe die du dir gemacht hast !! |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Mecki (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Raubfischer |wavey:

ich denke mal zum 4 AB werden sich weit über 30 Angelfreund treffen. Ich hatte beim Nikolaus-Pokalangeln mit einigen Angelfreunden über den
3.AB Raubfisch-Cup gesprochen. Das Interesse ist groß gewesen und einige haben gesagt, dass Sie mit machen wollen.
Bis dahin Gruß an alle.

 Mecki


----------



## micbrtls (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Mal schauen, vielleicht kommen wir auch zu dritt oder viert, werde Veit Wilde noch mal fragen


----------



## Mecki (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

So Freunde des Angelsports,

ich wünsche Euch ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes Neues Jahr.

Mecki


----------



## Mefotom (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 3 norddeutscher AB - Raubfisch Cup im Oktober 2009*

Hallo Mecki,

das wünsch ich Dir und Deiner Familie auch.

Und bis nächstes Jahr.

Thomas


----------

